# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/8/14 - The Season Premiere



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton again Jericho Wyatt again jerry springer again John Cena winning AGAIN ohh goody I can't wait.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Welp, I'll be watching my ny giants open up Monday night football but I'll definitely watch raw on my dvr. REIGNS VS Randy and Bray vs Y2J should be good matches at least. It's rare that they advertise raw matches ahead of time, so hopefully they have interesting finishes planned.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Everything but the Bella drama sounds interesting enough.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing about this RAW excites me, nothing at all. It will be the same old shit. Gonna watch Monday night football and just flip to RAW on commercials or something. This is coming from someone who watches RAW religiously every week. I tell my job no to overtime every Monday so I don't miss RAW. This product needs to pick it up asap. Summerslam was awesome, crap and more crap since.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

season premiere?


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> season premiere?


yeah, gets me every time too lol

Randy vs Roman should start at 9 45 and end at 11 03


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Nothing about this RAW excites me, nothing at all. It will be the same old shit. Gonna watch Monday night football and just flip to RAW on commercials or something. This is coming from someone who watches RAW religiously every week. I tell my job no to overtime every Monday so I don't miss RAW. This product needs to pick it up asap. Summerslam was awesome, crap and more crap since.



You chose wrestling over extra money? Wow


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JohnCooley said:


> You chose wrestling over extra money? Wow


Well, when wrestling is fun I would each and every time... this world's obsession with money over the quality of life is staggering and starting to get disgusting. Don't know how many job interviews I lost becasue I flat out said 40 was the limit and overtime is a definite no. I actually have a life outside of the fucking job and that is a lot more important.

As for Raw... might just DVR it and watch it later. Nothing about it screams must watch, unless Paige/AJ shows up to save the day again from teh horrid Bellas.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Monday night football > this shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They better answer why the fuck the 'season premiere' is in the middle of the lead up to NoC instead of being the RAW after Mania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, probably not watching. No interest in Cena being built up some more, Orton/Reigns, or the Wyatts jobbing some more. Also don't give one fucking shit about Jerry Springer in 2014 or the Bellas stuff.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> You chose wrestling over extra money? Wow


Yes, I make all that money back usually by doing side jobs from my main job or selling stuff on eBay. Doesn't really bother me but even years back, while filling out job applications, I'd put Monday nights are not available.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Definitely not watching this. Not that I have a choice as I got something coming up next morning which means I need to sleep earlier.

Will catch Orton vs Reigns the next day but other than that, based on the past couple of weeks, I'm negative about the product.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm sounds like Orton is winning in my book, or rather The Authority is winning, Rollins interference perhaps? I think they might set up a handicap match for Roman Reigns at NoC, or rather a tag team bout where they are certain that he can't get a tag team partner ...............


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Yes, I make all that money back usually by doing side jobs from my main job or selling stuff on eBay. Doesn't really bother me but even years back, while filling out job applications, I'd put Monday nights are not available.


:lel my ni**a

I did it one time for RAW for one of my old jobs. But RAW plays twice, mainly I just watch the repeat when I got home.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Another awful show incoming. Hopefully MNF doesn't demolish them too badly(actually, I hope they do. Anything to give the tards' in creative a wake up call).


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Shit is going to be god awful. New York Football Giants will be watched. RAW will be my commercial filler


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

giants/lions is not a bad mnf match up either.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't even care about the giants or the lions(my homestate)...prob haven't even watched a full football game beside a couple of super bowls... especially not monday night but I'll be watching that instead of this Anything to keep my mind off of this...jerry springer + bellas again *shivers in fear*


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like another shitty RAW this week. I don't care about any of the current storylines right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing poker and watching MNF. Think I'll see whatever Ziggler, Henry, Rusev and maybe the Wyatts do.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet all the people who are cringing at this Springer/Bellas segment and saying they are boycotting the show this week are going to tune in at the 11th hour out of sheer curiosity. It's car crash TV. You will rubberneck try as you might not to. :

I know it sounds horrible but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't going to watch it just for Jerry Springer himself. I mean last time it was revealed that Brie was indeed a man! This is quality television folks! 
:ralph


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like it will at least be better then the last 2 weeks of Raw.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Wont be watching. Got too many Nitros to go through.... on youtube.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Season premiere? fpalm

Where is this Raw by the way?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

HereComesTrouble said:


> Looks like another shitty RAW this week. I don't care about any of the current storylines right now.


pretty much the overall sentiment here


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll just wait for Russos review :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Season premiere :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Apparently no one here will watch it.

Suuuuuuuuuuure :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy to job again fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## PaigAJ (Sep 1, 2014)

After reading the comments on this thread, I feel like I'm sinning for actually watching it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This will be fun. 

:vince5 :trips2 :cena7


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Guess I'll be watching old episodes of Bones tonight.



DoubtGin said:


> Apparently no one here will watch it.
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuure :lmao :lmao


Actually, that's not true. Not everyone here is addicted. When I say I won't watch, I actually don't watch and do something else instead.

My interest is no where NEAR what it was around the same time last year where it wasn't just the regular shows I was watching, but completely immersing myself in everything WWE. 

One year later, I've forgotten that it was MNR night 2 weeks in a row and only came into this thread today to see if the preview had anything even remotely worth watching and there isn't.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

"season premiere"

:aryalol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> "season premiere"
> 
> :aryalol


They're proving that they've completely and utterly lost their minds. Has the WWE ever been worse than this?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The cage match should be good.
The Jerry Springer thing will be so bad it's good.

Everything else... ugh.

I don't even watch football or know anything about it but that sound slike a better deal.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Apparently no one here will watch it.
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuure :lmao :lmao


Lets see... 2 football games during the first MNF of the season.. or a show thats been bad the last few weeks. Some people are not addicted to watching RAW every week now. I don't even have any interest of watching RAW some place on the internet at a later time. Plus maybe it will send a message to Vince and the gang to get their crap together if they want people to watch RAW over football during the next several months. Inviting Michael Sam to RAW wasn't going to do that and having Springer on RAW isn't going to do that.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Redzero said:


> Randy to job again fpalm


It hurts me on a personal level.

That being said, finally a real main event match...hopefully Bray goes over. Sad that Jericho has to "stop the bleeding" for a second time after those squash matches against Supercena and Co.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reaper said:


> They're proving that they've completely and utterly lost their minds. Has the WWE ever been worse than this?


I'd say the time between Extreme Rules 2012 and Money in the Bank 2012 was slightly worse, but it's pretty bad right now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Won't be watching. Literally nothing on the show seems good. 

Even in past years when Raw was shit I still tuned in because it was something to do and It was a routine but now its like I don't give a single fuck about WWE at all. 

Bryan please return ASAP and save this show.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> Won't be watching. Literally nothing on the show seems good.
> 
> Even in past years when Raw was shit I still tuned in because it was something to do and It was a routine but now its like I don't give a single fuck about WWE at all.
> 
> Bryan please return ASAP and save this show.


Me too!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Apparently no one here will watch it.
> 
> Suuuuuuuuuuure :lmao :lmao


Lol. Haven't watched in weeks. Please explain to me how I will suddenly change my mind come RAW time. Not going to watch... AGAIN.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Should be an improvement on the last couple of weeks. I'll probably watch Giants v lions on my laptop and have Raw on in background.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Season premiere? fpalm
> 
> Where is this Raw by the way?


Baltimore MD.

Can't be anymore boring than last week.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Someone needs to update this bingo card.










Change "That Bully" to 9.99
Change "The Animal Batista" to 9.99
Change "This Young Man" to Double You Double You E Network


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So does the Wyatt/Jericho feud end tonight then? Or are they having a match at NOC.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm pretty pumped on Wyatt/Jericho. Hopefully Wyatt goes over, then again, it might be completely meaningless. It would be smart if Bray destroyed Jericho.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't say I'm excited for RAW tonight, the last 2 weeks have drained me of hope of WWE redeeming themselves, not expecting a a good show, I am expecting lazy writing, terrible segments that drag on, Big Show and Mark Henry to continue shovelling dirt on Harper and Rowan and another Cena promo saying the same old shit about never giving up. Hopefully the Midcard will surprise me, build some tension between Sheamus and Cesaro, get me invested in the feud. RAW needs Ambrose. Rollins will hopefully be put in a match tonight, let the guy go out and Wrestle and he will shine.

I'm only looking forward to Bray vs Jericho but we will probably get some fuckery in that match with a demon Kid again. Ideally Bray should write Jericho off tonight to regain his dominance.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ichabod Crane said:


> Can't say I'm excited for RAW tonight, the last 2 weeks have drained me of hope of WWE redeeming themselves, not expecting a a good show, I am expecting lazy writing, terrible segments that drag on, Big Show and Mark Henry to continue shovelling dirt on Harper and Rowan and another Cena promo saying the same old shit about never giving up. Hopefully the Midcard will surprise me, *build some tension between Sheamus and Cesaro*, get me invested in the feud. RAW needs Ambrose. Rollins will hopefully be put in a match tonight, let the guy go out and Wrestle and he will shine.
> 
> I'm only looking forward to Bray vs Jericho but we will probably get some fuckery in that match with a demon Kid again. Ideally Bray should write Jericho off tonight to regain his dominance.


Here is where WWE annoy me. Cesaro/Sheamus could be an awesome feud if only they'd put some effort into it. The matches are going to be great because they both are excellent in the ring, we all know that. 

It's their characters that need revamped and the format of a ''feud'' which WWE HAS to address if they want people to care about them. 

I'd love to see these two get the opportunity to stretch this feud out and have a Ladder match or something for the title. Will immediately bring relevancy to the title and the match is bound to be so good that both guys are going to look awesome coming out of it. 

I'd also like to see them go back and forth a lot more even if it is in pre-recorded backstage segments if WWE lack the faith to give them both a live mic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Most likely another Raw I will be thanking the WF discussion thread for helping me to get through


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TKOW said:


> Someone needs to update this bingo card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've gotta add "There are bodies everywhere" to that. I think recently he said it about 5 times during one match. Also 
"Trending now on Twitter" :cole


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This show just has to be better than the recent Raws, right? I mean... it just *HAS* to.


Jericho vs. Wyatt is opening according to WWE.com.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

And add, "This is Armageddon", a latest fave of his.


oh and "Here comes the calvary"


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Jericho vs. Wyatt is opening according to WWE.com.


Nooo come on, that should be main event. A fuckin' cage match and it's not the main event?
God, if it's Reigns *again*, my blood is gonna be at a boil.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Nooo come on, that should be main event. A fuckin' cage match and it's not the main event?
> God, if it's Reigns *again*, my blood is gonna be at a boil.


Orton vs Reigns will most likely main event.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

skarvika said:


> Nooo come on, that should be main event. A fuckin' cage match and it's not the main event?
> God, if it's Reigns *again*, my blood is gonna be at a boil.


Prepare for your blood to boil then. It'll probably end with some DQ fuckery as Kane and Rollins interfere and start attacking Reigns, and then Cena comes out and makes the save and AA's all three of the Authority members at once. YOUR TIME IS UP MY TIME IS NOW! YOU CANT SEE ME, MY TIME IS NOW! :cena


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Orton vs Reigns will most likely main event.



With Springer on tonight and as much as their hyping it on wwe.com, will they have the balls to have the Bella's and him close Raw?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

^ No i think if anything it will be mid show or opening seg.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Jericho/Wyatt and Orton/Reigns, both should be good matches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else ready for The Season Premiere of RAW? I wonder if Jerry gonna bring the Pole from his Stage set, wouldn't mind seeing one of the Bellas do a dance or something for some Jerry Beads.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GAD247 said:


> With Springer on tonight and as much as their hyping it on wwe.com, will they have the balls to have the Bella's and him close Raw?


I personally think they will keep that for the second hour. That as the final segment would be stupid of them.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

If Torito and Hornswaggles re-enact this tonight. Just think of the ratings :russo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been really enjoying Goldust and Stardust's work the past few weeks, i'm interested to see what they do this week.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

so excited :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Marcos 25063 said:


> so excited :mark:


For what, exactly? :side:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Guarantee you the main event (If it's Reigns/Orton) ends with that big fucking dicktree Kane ruining it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> Guarantee you the main event (If it's Reigns/Orton) ends with that big fucking dicktree Kane ruining it.


It's become the norm and expected now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Guarantee you the main event (If it's Reigns/Orton) ends with that big fucking dicktree Kane ruining it.


Big dicktree? 

:bow:bow:bow

I think Rollins is going to interrupt though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> so excited :mark:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I may be speaking too soon, but i'm pretty pumped we're not dealing with 11 6-man tag matches tonight.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn, this show will be bad.

2 horrible matches coming up. Reigns/Orton and Wyatt/Y2J. Seriously 2 of the worst SummerSlam re-matches.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Is Uso legit injured? heard reports that his leg got pretty fucked up with the attack,


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena/Usos/Show/Henry vs Rusev/Harper/Rowan/Rollins/Kane

If this happens tonight, I should be dubbed as Psychic of the WWE Forum.​


----------



## deathsonedesire (May 28, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> Is Uso legit injured? heard reports that his leg got pretty fucked up with the attack,


He was just selling


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, at least the show can't be any worse than last weeks...

...right?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

TheOaths said:


> Well, at least the show can't be any worse than last weeks...
> 
> ...right?


Oh Sure it won't be worse than last week










To some people


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GAD247 said:


> With Springer on tonight and as much as their hyping it on wwe.com, will they have the balls to have the Bella's and him close Raw?



Pretty sure The Bellas will be at the top of the 10pm EST hour, that seems to be their designated time slot now for whatever stupid reason.

Hopefully the first MNF game us good, bc that is about the time the ending if that game will be taking place


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Can anyone guess how many times the word bitch will be used in the bellas segment?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

End this fucking Bella shit, they're both a pair of untalented hacks that must have given out more blowjobs than a thousand ageing hookers to get where they are, especially Brie, who is literally the worst actress I've ever seen.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Can anyone guess how many times the word bitch will be used in the bellas segment?


four times


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> End this fucking Bella shit, they're both a pair of untalented hacks that must have given out more blowjobs than a thousand ageing hookers to get where they are, especially Brie, who is literally the worst actress I've ever seen.


:lol On the bright side, we are guaranteed some comedy tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait for that Jerry Springer segment

-Said nobody ever


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff Jarman ‏@jeffjarman55 

Tonight can we just forget about Springer and have 2 segments of @WWEZeb and @RealJackSwagger on @WWE #RAW ..please? #WeThePeople

retweeted by Swagger

in before some more burial :lol


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

After a solid SmackDown this week I hope they keep the momentum going. They are taking their time and building feuds for a change. I don't recall seeing this "Season Premiere" business last year, we all know that WWE doesn't have an "off" season like NFL, NBA, MLB and such.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> four times


They will then recap it it six times, censoring it in the process. 

:agree:


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Interesting to see how the cage match goes, I don't think much of Bray but this is his chance to maybe show what he can do and why he deserves to be a main-eventer like so many of you think he does. Not really fussed about the rest of it, hopefully the cage match is first and Ziggler's segment follows so I can get to bed early as I've got uni tomorrow.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Micheal Sam will not be on the show. 

Ray Rice WILL appear and bitch-slap bellas in elevators for 30 minutes. :


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IS anyone watching the preshow? The model dissed the first black guy (not Booker T). :lmao


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Why can't the WWE put this much effort into other storylines and characters as they do with the bellas.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why do I get the feeling Nikki is winning the title


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Are you ready for some fuck-allll. Monday Night Fuckery baybay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fatal four should be an amazing match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep forgetting to watch the preshow...anything important announced?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Its needs to be 8pm so I can turn this NYG shitshow off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This company's problems run much deeper then Cena.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope the fans shit all over the upcoming segment involving the shitty storyline involving the Bella's "drama". It's fucking shitty and needs to stop;'the fans need to get their point made to the stupid writers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao everytime I see that randy face.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Orton should go over clean tonight. But he probably wont.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler/Miz and Cesaro/Sheamus are far more entertaining than any of the main event feuds going on atm.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

PLease Bury the Bellas tonight Baltimore!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm counting on you Baltimore!!! LETS MAKE IT A NIGHT TO REMEMBER. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Orton should go over clean tonight. But he probably wont.


Slim to none, bruh. They're pushing Reigns really hard. Orton has no shot tonight, sadly...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am kind of hoping Springer no sells the Bella crap himself and totally buries it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if they will invite Ray Rice to tonight's RAW? :hmm:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Random said:


> I wonder if they will invite Ray Rice to tonight's RAW? :hmm:



Well it's not like he's got anything else to do now :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuckery is live in 2 minutes....Prepare your anus, WWE. Hopefully the 2.5 rating you get tonight knocks some sense into you cunts, but I guess that's unlikely.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

30 sec :mark: :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Fuckery is live in 2 minutes....Prepare your anus, WWE. Hopefully the 2.5 rating you get tonight knocks some sense into you cunts, but I guess that's unlikely.


Are you watching just to hate


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O boy here we go!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:shitstorm:​


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another week of fuckery. Bring it on :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HERE WE GO DA SEASON PREMIERE


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS TIME! :mark: RAW IS JERRY SPRINGER!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let's see if I can actually watch more than an hour this week.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Season Premiere....my ass.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why the fuck are they using "Season Premiere" now?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

My SkyGo is fucking up, probably not even a bad thing


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Season premiere of raw!?!?!? New season???!?!?!? I get it new season more fuckery!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well if your taking a shot Everytime "season premier" is said take 2 shots already :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Season Premier? WTF?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Season Premiere :lmao


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Why the fuck are they using "Season Premiere" now?


RATINGS~!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Only here for Swagger's ass, tbh.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Season Premiere of a show that never goes off season.

Sound.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This steel cage match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That rematch that Reigns will just win again


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that Cee Lo Green is the "King of Controversy" now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Season premiere :kobe


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Adding more dirt to the burial of Bray to start Raw off. Can't wait :jericho4


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I still don't get how it's a "Season Premier" when it runs all year round :aries2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Season Premier = We might actually try this episode.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jerry Springer fpalm

I'd have been booing this kind of shit back in 1999, never mind now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will there be poll dancers like the Jerry Springer show. 



JERRY! JERRY!  JERRY! 

Hit the music. 






RAW


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

reigns wins lollllllllllllllll


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't believe we have tards here who didn't know raw had seasons


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Only here for Swagger's ass, tbh.



As a heterosexual male even I will say that this may even be potentially better than this Raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bork isn't even starring for the season premiere


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I guess we're about to find out where Wyatt is heading


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love Jerichos new titantron.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Baltimore, huh?

I'M THERE!* Not really.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The countdown is back :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im glad there's finally a new season of raw. Its been fucking months


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oooh the countdown1 :mark


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Only here for Swagger's ass, tbh.


:maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wish they had a commercial free Raw again


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

The countdown being back is so awesome


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Each and every week I miss the intros to Raw more and more.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So when's the last time Raw started off their show with a match? Anyone want to do the research?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks WWE...that countdown NEVER EVER gets old


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck? Starting off with the steel cage match?

Does this mean that we're going to be subjected to the Bellas/Springer fuckery as the Main Event later fpalm fpalm


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Desperate for those early MNF viewers here :lol

This should be good though


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> Can't believe we have tards here who didn't know raw had seasons


If it didn't have it in the Attitude Era. 


It means nothing.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The countdown:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Will there be poll dancers like the Jerry Springer show.


Yeah but it's Hornswoggle and Khali. And Titus O'Neil as Steve Wilkos.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN! 

I dont know why but this feels like a PPV right now. The intro was sick.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

When i hear the Y2J countdown clock noise I lose my shit


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So. Bray is the cage match king now? vs Bryan vs Cena and now vs Jericho?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Refreshing to see what should be a good match kick off the season premiere ( :kobe ) of RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New cage


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Love Jerichos new titantron.


Like his old one with the countdown.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jericho's countdown will probably be the best part of this show :aryalol


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's nice to have the countdown back in Y2J's entrance.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Can't believe we have tards here who didn't know raw had seasons


And I'm gonna reply to this retarded statement with a resounding "fuck you" because no they don't.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry up now-Jericho's contract expires in 30 minutes and he has a flight to catch out of BWI.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Jericho's jacket is awesome. All downhill from here....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BALTIMORE WE'RE HERE :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The lights are back!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cole, please stop talking over the Wyatt entrance.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> The fuck? Starting off with the steel cage match?
> 
> Does this mean that we're going to be subjected to the Bellas/Springer fuckery as the Main Event later fpalm fpalm



Why would Jericho vs Wyatt main event RAW


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Steel cage matches have been boring nowadays. This better be different.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zack Ryder gonna be on da "season premiere?"


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> And I'm gonna reply to this retarded statement with a resounding "fuck you" because no they don't.


Guess it was sarcasm


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Loving this show so far...THIS is how you kick off a show!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jericho written off TV after this match?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


Except that "theme" has been around for awhile now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Last season lasted for what ... 20 years?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I swear if the little kid comes out again
:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Giants scored right before the match started perfect timing NFL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If they really wanted to make a statement. This match should have been a Hell in the Cell.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

please Jericho don't put that fatass over he don't deserve it .


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Why would Jericho vs Wyatt main event RAW


Because it's an upper-midcard steel cage match, it's a big deal for RAW.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hopefully the little kid returns and turns on Wyatt


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Can't believe we have tards here who didn't know raw had seasons



Dude you just found out about this a couple days ago and are acting like you've known this for years. :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Season premiere? Tell me he did not just say that?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> Jericho written off TV after this match?


Wouldn't mind seeing Bray get a dominating win.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH 
Um
Why is this match happening anyways storyline wise?

Just for for fun?
I don't watch SD


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> And I'm gonna reply to this retarded statement with a resounding "fuck you" because no they don't.


You dumb fuck Raw does have seasons even if it's a year long ALL SHOWS DO, they have episodes that are grouped into seasons too. Maybe before you reply you should learn something idiot


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I've seriously known about the seasons thing for years... They just used it as hype for once.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm having a shot every time they mention Season Premiere.

my liver is failing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lawler just admitted that what's in the ring isn't a real steel cage.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah but it's Hornswoggle and Khali. And Titus O'Neil as Steve Wilkos.


Ryback would do a decent Wilkos impersonation
Decent for RAW I suppose


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Last season lasted for what ... 20 years?


Every year for the past 20 years the new season started in September. Are you really saying you never heard this before?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone looking forward to Bella Twins/Jerry Springer tonight?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Why would Jericho vs Wyatt main event RAW


Who'd have thought the Bellas might main event a couple of weeks back?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck the door. Stupid idea.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatt doesn't even talk anymore  just another guy on the roster at the moment


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Great way to get the crowd hot early on.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Charles Robinson is the GOAT ref


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They really need to eliminate that "climb through the door to win" stipulation. It's fucking stupid.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck is Bray running away from Jericho. Made him such a pussy


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> You dumb fuck Raw does have seasons even if it's a year long ALL SHOWS DO, they have episodes that are grouped into seasons too. Maybe before you reply you should learn something idiot


Can you explain to me where each season ENDS and the next BEGINS?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I was going to watch MNF tonight but since the NFL is obviously lying and tried burying video of a man sucker punching a woman I'd rather suffer through RAW instead..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah. Seasons...

On every Monday for 20 years... They have "seasons"

:lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lawler just needs to stfu at this point.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Curry said:


> Fuck the door. Stupid idea.


Of course it's a stupid idea. Why would you want to fuck a door?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why should we care about this match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss the old blue cages


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Charles Robinson is the GOAT ref


Lil Naitch :banderas


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cage matches are awful. So is Bray. Jericho is only mediocre now. There is no heat for this match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Lawler will try to "comfort" the bella twins again during the "season premiere?"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

MTVDTH said:


> why should we care about this match


BECAUSE ITS THE SEASON PREMIERE DAMMIT :vince2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

scorejockey said:


> Every year for the past 20 years the new season started in September. Are you really saying you never heard this before?


Show me a full RAW episode from 1997-2002 where Jim Ross or Jerry Lawler are like, this is a new season of RAW is WAR and the WARZONE!

It don't have to be full season but a clip from that period. I never heard them say it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

scorejockey said:


> Every year for the past 20 years the new season started in September. Are you really saying you never heard this before?


September started last week though :aries2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

New season, same matches.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

A commercial break already? :cuss:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

And THIS is how they lose viewers : COMMERCIALS DURING MATCHES.


ONTO NFL FOOTBALL!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Already with a fucking commercial break.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Is Michael Cole going to say Raw Season Premiere every other sentence throughout the whole show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> I miss the old blue cages


When I think of blue cages, I automatically think of the Owen/Bret match. Fucking loved that match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cole just said season premiere guy that said he was taking shots take a shot......


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do they keep saying season premiere?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> September started last week though :aries2


last week was labour day so no one was going to watch it though :aries2


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fucking missed the beginning because MNF.

What's happened so far?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

season premier ... what is this shit


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Wyatt needs to learn some new moves and how to sell. People saying he is main event material right now is laughable


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone looking forward to Bella Twins/Jerry Springer tonight?



If by looking forward to, you mean that I know it will be something I can switch over from for sure to watch 15 minutes of MNF, then yes I am


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't they know people will just switch to MNF at every commercial break, and forget to switch back?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KINGPIN said:


> Of course it's a stupid idea. Why would you want to fuck a door?


Cause the windows won't give it up?



> Fucking missed the beginning because MNF.
> 
> What's happened so far?


Just the beginning of Jericho/Wyatt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Did JBL seriously say there is no countouts in a cage ? No duh sherlock seeing how you win if you escape. ... :faint:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GOOD CROWD. I HOPE THEY KEEP IT UP. 

Matches continues on the app.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Fucking missed the beginning because MNF.
> 
> What's happened so far?


Bray Vyqate ehwat vs tChris Jericho in a steel cage match.


Sorry, I legit just got too lazy to edit yht epo.t


...Wow


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Is Michael Cole going to say Raw Season Premiere every other sentence throughout the whole show?


You can watch the Vintage Raw Season Premier on the WWE Network for only $9.99.

DATS RITE MIGGAL!!!!

:cole:cole:cole2:cole2:jbl:jbl:jbl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> If by looking forward to, you mean that I know it will be something I can switch over from for sure to watch 15 minutes of MNF, then yes I am
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who's playing tonight on MNF, anyway?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it worth watching or should I keep watching MNF?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Did that guy take a shot yet? Michael Cole said season premiere.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> BECAUSE ITS THE SEASON PREMIERE DAMMIT :vince2


They better step it up. Football season is back


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Raw was way better season 4-10 tbh, anything after that is poop


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stad said:


> Why do they keep saying season premiere?



They are trying to kill the fans that make fun if their product by turning the show into a drinking game, where a drink is taken every time "season premier" is said 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> And THIS is how they lose viewers : COMMERCIALS DURING MATCHES.
> 
> 
> ONTO NFL FOOTBALL!


To be fair, I've been watching a lot of 1996 Raw episodes recently and there were often ad breaks in the middle of matches even back then.

1996 is generally considered part of one of the shittiest periods in WWF/E history though.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Stad said:


> Why do they keep saying season premiere?


Because they believe that if they say it enough times, they'll think that we'll forget the fact that Jerry Springer/The Bella Twins segment is happening.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder when the season finale is going to be for Raw


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lets see, does anybody think they will say Season Premier more than 9.99 tonight? Sure looks like it. Either way :fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I need a retro converter box, so I can flip to Monday Nitro during the breaks.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> And I'm gonna reply to this retarded statement with a resounding "fuck you" because no they don't.


They've actually have been using the whole "Season Premiere" thing for years on and off. I don;t have any clips to prove it but I always remember hearing it during Smackdown in the late 90s when they were competing with Friends






NVM there's a clip


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE said:


> last week was labour day so no one was going to watch it though :aries2


But it's still September. A new "season" starts a week after the month started.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Guys in case you didn't know it's the SEASON PREMIER of Raw tonight. Whatever the fuck that is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Who's playing tonight on MNF, anyway?



Giants/Lions then Chargers/Cardinals


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Of course it's a stupid idea. Why would you want to fuck a door?


To get wood?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone needs to take a shot for every time "9.99" and "season premiere" is said tonight. I dare anyone to do it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

All you retards are reading too much into the season premiere thing. Wwe probably doesn't even know why they are calling it that. Chill the fuck out.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah.... These steel cages are so intimidating. 

Residential grade chain link fence with 3 feet of give when they're slammed into it.


The only thing that hurts about that is my brain after my intelligence has been insulted.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TKOW said:


> Guys in case you didn't know it's the SEASON PREMIER of Raw tonight. Whatever the fuck that is.


Its just when Raw counts a new year. Like when Raw says its been on for 25 years. Tonight is when it would go to 26 for example.e


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WWE said:


> Bray Vyqate ehwat vs tChris Jericho in a steel cage match.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I legit just got too lazy to edit yht epo.t
> ...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Come on, baby. :jericho3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This season of Raw is gonna be worse than Dexter season 8


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natecore said:


> To get wood?


Lol that's fucking hilarious. :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone looking forward to Bella Twins/Jerry Springer tonight?



:ambrose2​


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Match is meh right now, falls between the bad first match and the better second one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> They've actually have been using the whole "Season Premiere" thing for years on and off. I don;t have any clips to prove it but I always remember hearing it during Smackdown in the late 90s when they were competing with Friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not WWE saying that. That's the network. UPN.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If I never saw these 2 wrestle each other again, I'd consider it a great life


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JBL called him Lionheart?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FFS Wyatt that was so dumb


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

i hate how they're allowed to escape through the door 
really you can win a match by walking through a door


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They're building up Season Premiere to fight $9.99 and The App at Night of Champion


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another Season Premier plug, thanks to yours truly...Vintage Cole.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

book end


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is someone bleeding or is it just PMS for Bray?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wyatt you dumb bitch you coulda ran to the damn door but naw you gonna try and be 'creepy'.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I like Wyatt and Y2J, but this feud and match have been nothing but boring.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

That looked Simular to a rock bottom


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What if Khali and Hornswoggle fought in a steel cage? :vince$:cornette Yeah I'm just trolling now......


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JDTheAlpha said:


> I like Wyatt and Y2J, but this feud and match have been nothing but boring.



.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Is someone bleeding or or is it just PMS for Bray?


It's just a bit of spotting.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This match is terrible. Slow, uneventful, and boring.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Frankensteiner!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Franken-steiner!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Superjericho :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

ZOMG CROSSBODY


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

o look it is the Cena Spot that made wyatt look a bunch of shit before

Edit holy shit that was like what, 15-18 feet???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat crossbody tho :durant3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pulling out all the stops I see


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

DAT SHRUG


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> I miss the old blue cages


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Dafuq :lol


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

This is cena vs wyatt all over again


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, man he hurt his knew there


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy shit jerichoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jericho is going to lose. He could have got out, but instead to do something stupid that could have got him injured like Psycho Sid.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was pretty cool TBH.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Jericho the 43 year old? Holy shit man.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy shit chants!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't jump down and win the match cos the nasty man will hit me


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why didn't he just jump down onto Rowan?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that didn't look good.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Don.Corleone said:


> This match is terrible. Slow, uneventful, and boring.


THINGS JUST PICKED UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jericho just ended his career.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Technically speaking, why not dive off the cage on to Harper & Rowan?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Y2J being fucking awesome, whats new?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy shit Jericho's knee.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JERICHO FUCKIN CRAZY :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

OMG Jericho!!!! You the man. Awesome spot


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn looked like Bray fucked that up by not being in the right spot. Hope Jericho didn't get injured.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just gonna be another rehash of the awful Cena/Wyatt cage match with the interference bullshit


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Jericho's hurt. Wyatt gets the win without being completely clean.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Why didn't he do a cross body press to those two jobbers on the outside?

You know... So he could perhaps WIN the fucking match and further Bray's burial? Hello?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Y2J flying with no f^cks!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck these cages with doors!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

why wouldn't y2J just roll to the door?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Master selling from Y2J..


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Y2J BABY!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What if Jericho snapped his leg into two from that drop. 

Would the crowd still chant. "This is awesome?" :cena5


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why aren't the other two idiots interfering in this?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Bray hits the other knee


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kinky.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Brazzers


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't Rowan and Harper care about Jericho trying to get out of the door or do they only react when he tries to climb over the sides?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Bray attacks the injured knee.


the wrong one lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

COME ON Y2J!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da fuck kinda finish is that? :lel


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Wow


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatt with a shitty victory.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We got our next set of brazzers memes from that sequence.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I swear Wyatt gets the shittest cage matches haha.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

Um who booked that
one of the worst finshes ever


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Falls out :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, what a god awful fucking finish.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Shite ending


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all gonna complain about the way Wyatt won this cage match too or nah?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*GOOD FUCKING MATCH.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So Bray proved that he can defeat Jericho without outside interference .. just like he did at Summerslam. Great.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is there any point to this if they never have Y2J win?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have had Bray dominate the match after Jericho "blew out" his knee.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

that's it? lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SEASON OPENER


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I really didn't need to see Bray mount Jericho.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Good finish IMO..Good match too..


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

MOTY CONTENDER. AWESOME BOUT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho doing some awesome selling. Good match good match


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Decent match, good spot. Not the best finish I've seen though.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Either that was a bad ending or botch because that didn't make any sense.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WYATT WINS! :dance

Nice opening match. Dat diving crossbody tho. :O


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Don't Rowan and Harper care about Jericho trying to get out of the door or do they only react when he tries to climb over the sides?


I noticed that, too. I was like, "Uh oh. Here comes Rowan and Harper". But they're just standing there like, "Meh. Whatever." :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt looks weak after that


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Guess this is them writing off Jericho.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wyatt actually going heel? 

WOOHOO


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Jericho just ended his career.


Seriously? People think he really hurt his knee?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Why didn't he just jump down onto Rowan?


I laugh at that too, like they'll catch him and throw him back up there or somethin :maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why doesn't every RAW begin like this?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

skarvika said:


> *GOOD FUCKING MATCH.*



Yeah, because one spot makes it a good match.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Why did the wyatts not help bray when y2j was on the steelsteps? Like WTF logic?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

and thats why cage matches suck these days. you can roll out the god damn door. wow. walking out the door. amazing difficulty.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol "sick fetish"


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good match


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Later Jericho, see you in a few months! Maybe?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I knew Jericho was going to lose. He could have gotten out of the cage 15 minutes ago.

Lol how they stop the victory music when the winner decides to attack after the match win.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why wouldn't Harper and Rowan just get in the fucking cage


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NyQuil said:


> Is there any point to this if they never have Y2J win?


Before this match they were 1-1 with each other. And Bray needs the win way more than Jericho.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like Y2J is going on his normal hiatus


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Come on referee. Start unleashing crazy fists on this Duck Dynasty Fucktard.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> MOTY CONTENDER. AWESOME BOUT


I don't know about that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp won't see Jericho for a few Months now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm pretty sure they just fucked on their way out of the cage. *


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Spagett said:


> and thats why cage matches suck these days. you can roll out the god damn door. wow. walking out the door. amazing difficulty.



*rolling out the door.

The booking is real.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely spot.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

At least Wyatt won the match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

shyt makes no sense ... 

1) if u gonna hurt yourself jumping into the ring, might as well win the match and jump to the outside onto the Rowan/Harper. 
2) Jericho needs to retire. He was boring this match. Jericho was amazing in WCW, and his feuds with Benoit and Angle in the E. 
But considering his age, he is not performing like wrestlers such as HBK or Hardy perform when they have been higher risk performers than Jericho.
3) If this is really a premiere, they need to end feuds and start new ones, not put on a rematches from Summerlsam. The Black fraction needed to come out and help Jericho win.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean that stache


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok time for GTA 5 fucking around if Springer isn't on next


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

See you at the Rumble Chris


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why is Bray's beard like extra fucking dirty tonight. C'mon, son.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wyatts teeth are so yellow, lol.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good match, finally the Wyatts look good. The "season premiere" is really fucking annoying though.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The "WARNING!" log needs to be under the Bellas/Springer graphic.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BRAY IS AN UGLY MOTHERFUCKER LOL.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar with a WARNING for Cena?

It better include Blood, Urine, and Vomit :brock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This RAW sucks. Dumb rematches that they did at SummerSlam, the night after SummerSlam and now again.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Now Bray finally got *some* credibility back due to his burial from John Cena.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Jericho u don't deserve to job to that fatass you're way bigger than that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why the fuck is Kane so excited?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Shitty finish, doesn't really make bray look any better, shoulda worked him over, SA him in the ring, worked him over then CLIMB OVER THE TOP


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank God that feud is over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw just got Blandy


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Why do they always sell those matches as "Rematches" like that's supposed to make people more excited?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Decent match, but Jericho's leaving thus making Raw even more of a black void.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Springer and the Belles will be a cringe fest


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

90% of the fanbase has no clue who Jerry Springer is


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

The fuck is with this season premiere?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Season Premiere vs $9.99


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SEASON PREMIERE.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The main event is Orton vs Reigns?! :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If only Orton was telling the truth


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why're the Authority the only people allowed to have backstage segments?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone give even the slightest fuck about Orton?


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

So much season premiere


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:HHH2 See more amazing Season Premieres just like this for only $9.99 on the WWE Network


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ambrose to save Reigns later on.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

im already tired of hearing "season premiere" smh


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Season premiere? I get it, since all the first real season football games are starting so is a new season of raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh no Reigns fan girls ...


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> shyt makes no sense ...
> 
> 1) if u gonna hurt yourself jumping into the ring, might as well win the match and jump to the outside onto the Rowan/Harper.
> 2) Jericho needs to retire. He was boring this match. Jericho was amazing in WCW, and his feuds with Benoit and Angle in the E.
> ...


Oh my God, you just said Hardy is better than Jericho :ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I was way too busy wondering what the hell was up with the random blue light in the background to care about what they had to say. Orton's doing what to Reigns and what now?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Permission to what, Orton? Entertain? Emote? Please do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> 90% of the fanbase has no clue who Jerry Springer is


That's such a shame as he's a cultural icon :troll


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Why're the Authority the only people allowed to have backstage segments?


everyone else has to wait outside


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how Randy Orton looks all mature now. 

He used to look like a pushover. Not any more. He looks like a real man!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> MOTY CONTENDER. AWESOME BOUT


You serious or nah? Lol.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Why doesn't every RAW begin like this?


Because they have no incentive. They're trying to beat MNF.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Acerbitas said:


> The fuck is with this season premiere?


Again, its the season premier for most shows this week or month.

Its just how the WWE counts the years its been on TV. This is a new year.
Is it really that hard to understand?

Its like a new football season, new baseball season, new hockey season ETC.

This is the start of a few WWE season


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE unCreative strikes again.

Could've had Wyatt make a definite statement in that cage match and do something memorable. Instead they come up with the lamest cage match finish ever and top it off with........a Sister Abigail.

Wow. Somebody was paid to come up with that.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Who books this shit...Bray trying to escape? Bray should have been booked as a monster who wouldn't let Jericho escape. Jericho as the hero trying to win the match. Bray trying to escape to get a win? He told us the last few months he doesn't care about wins and losses...he wants to destroy heroes. Jericho's spot was fine, rings lifted and the drop could kill him if he did it outside so I get the kayfabe logic there, but Wyatt trying to escape was just stupid. It should have been a match where Wyatt wouldn't let Y2j escape.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, the cage match between Wyatt & Jericho was exciting the whole way through, up next is the Bellas and Reigns in the main event again, so it's all downhill from here. I wonder how many people are tuning out now that the only interesting thing planned for the show is done.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Why exactly is Kane smiling and plugging the premiere like a goof?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate my internet

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm pretty sure they just fucked on their way out of the cage. *


*EW!*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This anti smoking girl scares the fuck out of me. Commercial is so fucking stupid


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Solid way to kickoff the show. Here's hoping it continues.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Orton better puntkicks the SHIT out of that reignsshitter


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure what will occur more. Cole saying "Season Premiere" or people posting "wats with sesaon primere?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> I like how Randy Orton looks all mature now.
> 
> He used to look like a pushover. Not any more. He looks like a real man!


Might as well do it now because he sure won't when he's at the feet of Reigns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Because they have no incentive. They're trying to beat MNF.


It worked. I watched the cage match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm down to get turnt.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Does anyone give even the slightest fuck about Orton?


Nope.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> I miss the old blue cages


They were the best, they looked more solid also.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> I was way too busy wondering what the hell was up with the random blue light in the background to care about what they had to say. Orton's doing what to Reigns and what now?



Who cares?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Who books this shit...Bray trying to escape? Bray should have been booked as a monster who wouldn't let Jericho escape. Jericho as the hero trying to win the match. Bray trying to escape to get a win? He told us the last few months he doesn't care about wins and losses...he wants to destroy heroes. Jericho's spot was fine, rings lifted and the drop could kill him if he did it outside so I get the kayfabe logic there, but Wyatt trying to escape was just stupid. It should have been a match where Wyatt wouldn't let Y2j escape.


Exactly, once Jericho tweaked his knee, that is when Bray should have taken over and teased Jericho at letting him out of the cage, while destroying Jericho, then just walking out of the cage at the end with Jericho passed out from the beating.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought they would run out of petty bullshit after the 9.99 fiasco :HA


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys The Bella Twins are semi-main eventers now aren't u proud of them?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wishful thinking: Maybe the season premiere means we won't get a clusterfuck 6 man main event ositivity


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are Kane and Rollins some sort of dark comedy duo now? lol, they unintentionally make me laugh


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler getting promo time holy shit!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jobber entrance


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Boo. Fuck off Ziggler


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I could witness that shit by going on Dailymotion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler getting mic time. WOW

Rubs eyes, am I dreaming?


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

WWE plugging a Benoit match???


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ziggy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

pointless screaming incoming


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggy!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Curry said:


> Wishful thinking: Maybe the season premiere means we won't get a clusterfuck 6 man main event ositivity


It's Orton VS Reigns


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ziggles!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Network and Season Premier plugs from Cole...Great.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Ziggler promo? Wow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Dolph Ziggler promo? I thought they wanted people to watch Raw?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dolph talking about the leak :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

some retard in the back was like ...okay we'll do the same old shit
BUT CALL IT A SEASON 

*standing ovation *


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh boy this should be fun


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The Intercontinental Champion is having mic time? am I dreaming?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler is boring on the mic


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler addressing the Fappening.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WWE mentioned that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I once had someone ask me if they could put their car in the cloud. 

Some people are not worthy of having Smartphones or access to the interwebs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo god, ziggler fucking sucks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Awwwwwwww Shit lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

he's bad on the mic, ugh


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mix nudes?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So what did Natalie Portman's pictures look like?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Seeing Miz nude.....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You jerk off to those, huh Dolph? :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is not getting used right. 

its time his theme music get updated to this:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh god, not this segment fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Season premiere
9.99
WWE App
Best for them business


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Maryse photos plx.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Was Maryse taking the Pics?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are celebs so stupid to upload nudes of themselves to the cloud? Idiots.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing compares to Corey Harrison from Pawn-Stars pulling out his dick and pissing all over at a bar last week


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought these jokes were gonna happen last week :StephenA


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

"Oh no, the dark cloud"

Fucking Jerry. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Ziggler" and "promo" usually don't go in the same sentence


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Why does Ziggler have the mic?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

At least they're not badly down photoshops???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They want Males to watch this show over NFL? And they show Ziggler with this shit?
Changin that channel, ooohhh I'mm changin that channel!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How the hell do WWe not see ziggler as a top guy? he's killing it on the mic right now.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Tell me someone got a screencap of Miz doing that weird pose.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Could you have at least made the pics look like cellphone and not straight up WWE cameraman


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL who IS taking the pictures?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL JBL. WHOS TAKING THE PICTURES


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Again, its the season premier for most shows this week or month.
> 
> Its just how the WWE counts the years its been on TV. This is a new year.
> Is it really that hard to understand?
> ...


It would make sense except for the fact that all those have off-seasons and the WWE is year round.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MIZDOW :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh Why do I wanna see Miz shaving his chest hair


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damien Mizdow :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL ziggles


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd gave him crickets.


Thank you lord Miz


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Someone tell Miz-dow that he's wearing women's clothes.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I reeeeaaaaallly hate these whole "phototime" shit they do


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Mizdow ROFL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why are celebs so stupid to upload nudes of themselves to the cloud? Idiots.


It was a work!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Miz is awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you JBL for asking that question. And why is he doing it in a low-rent hotel bathroom?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They're making fun of the Miz for shaving his chest? Something that 99% of wrestlers do?

This had potential, but the execution is awful.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Damien :lol


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

''Who's taking the pictures?'' lol


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Surprised they are mocking something that actually happened within the last month.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mizdow 4 champ


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Don't know what people see in Ziggler.

He's shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mizdow. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FUCKING SANDOW. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Maryse nudes is a fail :trips7


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Melina nude pics and Velvet Sky nudes came from that icloud thing  OH HELL YEAH


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao

Please keep Miz and Sandow together for a while.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this some sort of actual story line building around the IC belt? WTF am I watching?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sandow :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

mizdow!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL, look at him completely mirroring him lmao.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien trying to mimic Miz's movements to keep up the stunt double gimmick. :jordan4

Mizdow = Top lel. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Miz is so awful

Sandow is a better Miz than MIz.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Sandow is a fucking God.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow Ziggler got worse at the mic xD, love how Miz sounds several times better he deserves the title more.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury :aryalol The fuck is Sandow doing?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bless Miz for trying to be Heel Rock but at least The Rock got over


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yeah. The cloud being hacked.

Because Raw is so topical these days 'n' shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is he nearly in tears


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They give Ziggler time to talk for once, sadly they gave him terrible material to work with.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Never work in Baltimore?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Does The Miz apply his own fake tan? It's always really streaky and noticeable.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sandow is mimicking miz's every movement.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Don't know what people see in Ziggler.
> 
> He's shit.


Well, thanks for changing my opinion with your factual statement. What was I thinking?!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Mizdow is such a good idea, best thing to happen in months.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

OMG...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This shit stupid


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mizdow :duck


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miz nude... Jerry Springer...

:vince5


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmaooo


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We already know who was taking the pictures.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMFAOOOO


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Clearly photoshopped anyways lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Sandow casting a spell on Miz's ass? The fuck was that pose?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is Damien Sandow playing bitchboy to somebody less talented than him...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is some attitude era retard shit.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ziggler degraded a bit on the mic. Lack of practice I'd reckon. I prefer him when he talks fast and full of passion.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I laughed :ti


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandow :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ziggler is horrible.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Miz is so awful


Mizdow, however, is quickly becoming a gold mine of lulz. :duck


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fake laughter is fake.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol'd


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

My eyes.....that was disgusting


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Really?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So that's why they wanted Michael Sam to show up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler gone yet? Because fuck the Giants..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sandow made that segment and he didn't say a word.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Miz was wearing the same underwear as those pics! LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ziggler please stop shouting


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paul12907 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler sucks on the mic


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Ziggler degraded a bit on the mic. Lack of practice I'd reckon. I prefer him when he talks fast and full of passion.


To be fair there wasn't much to work with in this segment


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Segment would have been better if the crowd was into it more, but they seemed rather disinterested.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Gotta admit, that last photo was funny :lol

Not a good segment overall though.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

where's springer?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

skarvika said:


>


How the fuck did you get a GIF of that so quickly? It was literally 30 seconds ago lOL


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love that fucking white coat. Hilarious. 

It should be mandatory for every show from now on.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And ziggler still can't cut a promo in front of people only backstage

Jesus man take a public speaking class, its your job

LOL mizdow stealing the show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As dumb as that segment was Sandow being Miz's understudy is fucking hilarious! :lmao


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Good segment from Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate to say this, but can we get back to Wyatt mounting Y2J?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT ZIGGLER/MIZ SEGMENT WAS AWESOME. :lmao ZIGGLER IS A STAR.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

They said season premiere again? How many shots has that guy taken now? Like 6-7?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was I suppose to laugh during that last segment or what? Lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz being bullied *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Miz should win the title back from Zig and then have Damien turn face and win it from it Miz.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

You could legit hear a pin drop holy shit that was bad.

And I just noticed Dolph is one of the very few to have charisma yet be a bad mic talker.

He was pretty bad on the mic just now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Miz has one of those steel, paper towel dispensers in his house?... /sigh


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'It's a family show' REALLY JBL?! Because them pictures are different to the near naked Orton we will see later yeah?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Did fucking lawler just say "pigment of your imagination?"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> So that's why they wanted Michael Sam to show up.


:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

So much season Premiere


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You can feel the ratings drop.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Miz


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What's this season premiere shit? I've just tuned in (now regretting that decision) and have no idea what they're fucking babbling about.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"You're going to want to DVR our main event tonight!"

Why, because it's not worth watching live?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why is this bellas shit still a thing?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Segment would have been better if the crowd was into it more, but they seemed rather disinterested.



Can you blame them?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Ziggler did a pretty decent job with the terrible material he had to work with!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MTVDTH said:


> Sandow made that segment and he didn't say a word.


Yep. His facial expression after that last photo was shown was gold. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> How the fuck did you get a GIF of that so quickly? It was literally 30 seconds ago lOL


Most likely tumblr man. They upload shit amazingly fast.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jennifer Lawrence vs Dolph WM31 book it


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz looks like he got dressed by Darren Young's post zombie apocalyptic boutique fashion bug.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] Pete Rose still fearing Kane.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow mimicking The MiZ's hand movements had me :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

CJohn3:16 said:


> We already know who was taking the pictures.


Alex Riley?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

at cole saying to dvr the main event
:ti
HOLY SHIT


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> To be fair there wasn't much to work with in this segment


Yeah maybe. Would be awesome if he had a script and talked fast like he was in his youtube shoow "wwe download" He was awesome there.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> 'It's a family show' REALLY JBL?! Because them pictures are different to the near naked Orton we will see later yeah?


Huh? Why would they show Orton photos?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That segment was surprising good. Ziggler looked strong and wasn't the stupid babyface that turns his back to the heels. The Miz and Sandow looked like cowardly bitches who know they can't beat the face fairly. Logic!


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

THIS IS THE FUCKING 4TH COMMERCIAL IN 40 MINUTES


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

The segment was perfectly fine, the crowd was just dead though.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MTVDTH said:


> Sandow made that segment and he didn't say a word.


Agreed man.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"JHURRRRRI JHUURRRRRRRI JHURRRRRRRRRIIII" 

:lawler dur dur


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

That segment was fine, as was Y2J vs Wyatt, loved the Jericho spot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Miz being bullied *


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

skarvika said:


>


SMELLS LIKE MONEY, YEAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sandow was awesome :lol :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone here miss Wade Barrett or Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

whoa, Sheamus vs Rollins tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So does the WWE actually think promoting that the Bellas/Springer segment is going to help KEEP viewers?

:lmao commercial for Fantasy Football on WWE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Sandow is obviously going to get a push.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> The segment was perfectly fine, the crowd was just dead though.


The crowd was fine. They were booing Miz. It was a good segment. Ziggler is really over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It's clear some of you are big Ziggler fans, that segment was terrible, wasn't funny & was forced.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

MCBLCTS said:


> Sandow is obviously going to get a push.


Cena's gonna elevate him guyzzzz!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> why is this bellas shit still a thing?


to hype total divas


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good opening match with Wyatt/Jericho, and a good segment with Ziggler/Miz/Sandow. Let's hope this Raw continues to be good.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

The segment was fine, at least the midcard is getting mic time and distinct moments.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, save us Ambrose.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sandow was great hahahaha :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

MCBLCTS said:


> Sandow is obviously going to get a push.


by a push you mean have an unsuccessful feud with Ziggler for the IC title after Miz loses at NOC?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Curry said:


> Wishful thinking: Maybe the season premiere means we won't get a clusterfuck 6 man main event ositivity


Keep dreaming


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> whoa, Sheamus vs Rollins tonight


Cesaro interferes and Rollins wins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole said to DVR Reigns vs Orton :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury






:maury


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dem ratings :allen1


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jaydash said:


> The segment was fine, at least the midcard is getting mic time and distinct moments.


Honestly it delivered just fine.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god Rosa's wrestling. Strap in.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I AM NAWT AN ACTOOOR. I AM A PROFESSIONAL WRASSLER!!!"

*goes and films a movie titled "trainwreck"*

Fuck you, Cena :cena2


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> by a push you mean have an unsuccessful feud with Ziggler for the IC title after Miz loses at NOC?


Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Rosa's face looks like a mannequin.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

4 years, wow stop the presses.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rosa is awful


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ n Paige!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't stand AJ lately


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Incoming Punk chants


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Paige needs teeth whitener


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now Paige and AJ are a tag team again?

Well at least that means they get kept out of the Bellacrap potentially


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

paige and aj are tagging ??? lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AJ is literally perfect


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The crowd is really quiet tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige has one of the best new themes in the WWE


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Paige. :]


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone here miss Wade Barrett or Daniel Bryan?


Not really to be honest. 

Paige & AJ Lee tag team tho? :jay This is the most confusing shit ever.:side:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Miz should win the title back from Zig and then have Damien turn face and win it from it Miz.


I would rather have a Ziggler/Miz/Sandow feud for the IC title.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

AJ and Paige can tag team me anytime.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


>


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The two JB looking chicks
Vs
The two 40yr old ****** looking chicks

Yup
:booklel


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

gamegenie said:


>


Thefappen.in :genius


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Please no CM Punk chants FFS


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige is like Sensi Pearl's goth cousin.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Paige has a top 5 theme in WWE right now IMO.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes cole, that happened 3 months ago...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Of course :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cue the unk chants...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And the obligatory CM Punk chant for AJ :aj3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Hurr durr CM Punk!"

Fucking twats.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Paige's red underwear :homer3


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rosas hot as fucck


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Total Divas Match with AJ/Paige


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> The crowd is really quiet tonight


All the adults are watching MNF on their smart phones lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Can they stop with the shitty ass CM Punk chants already.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well shit, Rosa is still wrestling?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rosa still has a job?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This crowd sucks :lmao even the punk chants


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh lawdy.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk chants already

The live audiences are more predictable than WWE booking.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lmaoooooooo @ Rosa's sell just now, wowwwww.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That was actually pretty impressive from natty


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So Rosa has the "rookie" gimmick? seems like Natalya is giving her tips


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god Rosa's going to pin Paige.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WWE said:


> Please no CM Punk chants FFS


Too late.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that fat Bitch in the front row changing for AJ LEE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

the 5 women AJ Lee chant :maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay this is dreadful.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is garbage :lmao. Crowd couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Those five ladies chanting AJ Lee.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Whoever said their friends are gonna start some Paige/AJ chants to combat the unk2 chants, I think I hear 'em


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Does Rosa even know how to wrestle or what a tag team match is?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tag dem boobies again bae.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHO BOOKED THIS?

FUCKING JBL LOL


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rosa isnt attractive at all


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:maury


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

THE BOOB TAG! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Can I sign up for that move being put on me?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paige <3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is AJ suddenly so AWFUL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Garbage.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I just realized we had a match without a commercial interruption.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jerry Lawler liked how AJ tagged herself in.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury :maury


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Wait...hold up.

Her gimmick is that she's a bad wrestler?

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Paige is a whole new level of bad acting.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fanservicing intensifies.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nat should just leave the ring and let a Rosa vs Nat feud start

AJ is so amazing.

Paige is so hot, too bad she didn't lick the title after AJ kisses it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao those 5 girls in the front


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is steamy stuff....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Wait...hold up.
> 
> Her gimmick is that she's a bad wrestler?
> 
> Oh my god :lmao


GOAT idea


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So they kissed by proxy. That's all the lesbian action we're getting folks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe I'm saying this again, but can we get back to Wyatt mounting Y2J?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

...ok. . . I guess


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I just realized we had a match without a commercial interruption.



Because this is what the fans want to see, dammit!!!!!

HLA!

HLA!

HLA!

:bischoff :vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Weird segment. Natalya was real smooth. Rosa needs to go to NXT.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I seriously don't know how some of you guys have Diva's stan wars, all these chicks are horrible


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This PG HLA Does. Not. Work. Seriously. 

*ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT.*


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

What happened to Paige being a heel?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AJ looks like she tastes good.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What is this season premiere shit?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

AJ Lee chants.

:booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stad said:


> :lmao those 5 girls in the front


They tried getting a "AJ LEE" chant going and failed miserably lol.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welp, I've seen Jericho, AJ and Paige now... and not even an hour in, is it really worth staying up till the end for Orton?... :lenny2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I bet some of the old school male wrestling fans was like, "When are they going kiss?"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Season Premiere of a WEEKLY TV show. :bosh2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, second hand make out sessions are so hot :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was dumb their feud makes no sense :side:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

gamegenie said:


>


:damn


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I swear Aj purposely sticks her ass out to the camera. She simply does it way too often.

Also fuck the camera man. A better camera angle of Rosa slapping Aj's ass would have been nice.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm loving this AJ/Paige feud.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Batz said:


> So they kissed by proxy. That's all the lesbian action we're getting folks.


If this was during the ruthless aggression era :trips5


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Welp that's raw for me back to football


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol what?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So Jericho is going away again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is Orton attacking Jericho?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So are we getting a Paige/AJ/Divas Title 3way video? :curry2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

They just ran a train on that divas title belt.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FOR NO REASON


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Most random attack ever?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL Randy Orton is trying too hard.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho gets destroyed again :lol :lol :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Randy is awesome


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Wait, what?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Orton getting interesting again?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

backstage attack? what are we in, 2005?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy shit, Randy!


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

I feel that's what it could turn into ^ Sandow will probably get frustrated with being Miz's lackey or jobbing to Ziggler all the time. It'll then turn into a triple threat match with Sandow getting the surprise win or something.

But AJ tho :kobe6


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It's bad that I loled when Randy just pushed Y2J Outta nowhere


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nevermind, that's good enough.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Jericho unappreciation night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Well now we know who chris will feud with when he returns


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton/Jericho feud when Jericho returns.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww shit. They've unleashed Randy "Season Premiere" Orton


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Now watch this leads to absolutely nothing


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

YOU CAN'T EVEN HAVE BRAY BE THE ONE TO TAKE JERICHO OUT?
Are you shitting me Vince
fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope Jericho getting attacked by people all night is the theme


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

what just happened with Jericho? I missed it.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Another fucking season premiere plug?

Really son?


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

Notice how the AJ Lee chants didn't catch on but the CM Punk chants did


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone else love watching Orton beat the shit out of babyfaces?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton with a "Season Premier" plug/beatdown


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Troll Orton. :troll


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

It's the season premiere lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Randy you didn't want to do that to Roman?


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Dominos pizza 7.99


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Orton
:LOL


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I seriously don't know how some of you guys have Diva's stan wars, all these chicks are horrible


I agree, I don't think they're horrible, but I don't think any of them are really better than the others

Everybody's praising the Paige/AJ feud but it's no better than the Bella feud


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey look everyone 

A camera conveniently placed in the doctors office.

A surprise visit from Spag....Orton!!!




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Turn this lesbian please 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whatever happened to Doctor/Patient confidentiality?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That was a season premiere attack.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> Notice how the AJ Lee chants didn't catch on but the CM Punk chants did


Notice what? That the fans are annoying cunts?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Hope Jericho getting attacked by people all night is the theme


Imagine... :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ThunderAngel said:


> Dominos pizza 7.99


Only 2 more dollars and you can get the....fuck it, WWE doesn't deserve the plug


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, we couldn't have an rko literally out of nowhere just once? no? fuck you vince lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ThunderAngel said:


> Dominos pizza 7.99


Little Caesars pretzel crust pepperoni Pizza $6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

autechrex said:


> what just happened with Jericho? I missed it.


Orton gave him a "season premier" beatdown.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That attack made no sense


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want Scott Steiner back in WWE. He can join The Authority.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Segment would have been better if the crowd was into it more, but they seemed rather disinterested.


Not just the crowd, when Ziggler hits the screen, I become about as disinterested in the show as when Cena hits the screen.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Orton with a "Season Premier" plug/beatdown


The Legend Killer Randy Orton :cole

The Viper Randy Orton :cole

The Season Premier Randy Orton :cole


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Can they make the 18 commercials in 3 hours?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Hope Jericho getting attacked by people all night is the theme


This post gave me an idea for a new gimmick: A guy who gets beat up constantly by the entire locker room, but then goes on to win the WHC
Oh wait
:cena3


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

WWE said:


> Little Caesars pretzel crust pepperoni Pizza $6


I tried it and didn't care for it. The cheese sauce is what killed it. Would be better with regular sauce.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hou713 said:


> I agree, I don't think they're horrible, but I don't think any of them are really better than the others
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's praising the Paige/AJ feud but it's no better than the Bella feud



Aj/Paige is WAY better if only for the fact it only takes up 5 minutes of TV time per show, and not 15-20


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe wait to see what Orton does the rest of the night before labeling stuff pointless


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH look, 

THE WWE CHAMPION IS NOT HERE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena-- Heyman please


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heyman time.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Orton has to have permission to attack someone? ok.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Another Heyman copy+paste promo.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Man


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

The G.O.A.T is in the ring


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Next time I give a speech, I'm introducing myself like Heyman.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I need an rko literally out of nowhere tonight, or I am going home lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman looks extra greasy tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH look,
> 
> THE WWE CHAMPION IS NOT HERE



WWE CHOOSE HIS DATES NOW HE'S CHAMPION WHEN WILL EVERYONE GET KNOWLEDGE OF THIS?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Preach it brother!


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

There he is :mark:


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LAYDEES AN JENTALMAN, HIZ NAYM IZ PAWL HAYMEN, ADVOCATE OF BORK LASER!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena/Heyman promo?

:wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

YES! Cena-heyman :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

John Cena with a rare positive pop.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Segment ruined.


I mean, saved. I gotta try to get used to that. I'm a Cenutrider now. :vince$


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:cena2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Cena beats up Heyman this week to prove how "ready" he is


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Buzzkill…..


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Heyman got The Jobber Entrance! fpalm

Fuck this company.

If you think im serious you are a tool


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Champ isn't even on the Season Premiere of Raw. God, can't believe people defend this shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:heyman2 "John Cena..."

_*crowd boos*

"Cena's music plays literally five seconds later.*

*Crowd cheers*_

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Your hero"

"Boooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Another Heyman copy+paste promo.


Well you better say the same thing about McDonald's boy here


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena's German/Backsuplex hybrid on Heyman?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I think "season premiere" just mean "this is the first episode where we're actually going to try because be have to compete against MNF"


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

This fucking fruit loop.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just can't watch this right now. Every segment is flatlining. Raw no longer has a pulse.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Someone has a fucking Woopi Goldberg sign :banderas


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

At least we get this crap out of the way.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena is such a fucking tool. Doing his point and nod to nobody in the crowd trying to look cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

If cena doesn't fu Heyman then he has wasted this segment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Brock lesnar better Beats again the SHIT out of that sucker


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL THAT MEEP MOOP CENA SIGN


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why do heels always have to put his lousy ass over and suck his cock? Why? Even Paul Heyman isn't safe from that garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> WWE CHOOSE HIS DATES NOW HE'S CHAMPION WHEN WILL EVERYONE GET KNOWLEDGE OF THIS?!


Only because Brock doesn't want to be here for every show because he is in it just for the money and doesn't give a shit about the company or the title.

If Brock wanted to be at every raw he would be. Why will you get knowledge of this.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why do heels always have to put his lousy ass over and suck his cock? Why? Even Paul Heyman isn't safe from that garbage.



Because :vince2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

A swift kick in the stomach should do the trick


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Only because Brock doesn't want to be here for every show because he is in it just for the money and doesn't give a shit about the company or the title.
> 
> If Brock wanted to be at every raw he would be. Why will you get knowledge of this.



Brock clearly agreed to show up whenever WWE wants him whilst he's champion, fuck fpalm


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena buried Taker lol.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

CENA JUST BURIED THE UNDERTAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Subliminal Taker Shot :cena2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did Cena just imply that he's tougher than undertaker?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Did Cena just bury The Undertaker?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Your playbook is a towel?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That Heyman laugh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh. Maybe he's actually giving up at NOC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Cena buried Taker, please stop this shit fpalm


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

hold up, did cena just shit on the undertaker?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sooooooo is Cena implying that UnderTaker "gave up"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Cena buried Taker lol.


:LOL

He sure did. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The truth.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

That Undertaker comparison is EXACTLY WHY people HATE John Cena


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Three word strategy:

Sixteen nut kicks!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did cena just try to bury taker? I'm done 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Leave it to Cena to ruin a great Heyman promo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just another reason Cena needs kicked in the fucking face..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Greatest WWE Champion ever. :hmm: now let's see 

Hogan, Austin, Rock, Bret, Undertaker, HHH
HBK, Warrior

I could go on but Cena is not in anyone's Top 10


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Taker is unburiable, y'all need to calm down.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck John Cena comparing yourself to the Undertaker


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have no words for this asshole burying the undertaker.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena heel turn bait #12837364


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

dmccourt95 said:


> Did cena just try to bury taker? I'm done
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he definitely did


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CENA SUCKS.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I like Cena but didn't appreciate that line about Taker


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Smarks going to crash the board over that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul is great.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Heyman telling Cena to turn heel.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Real talk: Cena couldn't lace Undertaker's boots on a good day.

He didn't "give up" you fucking tool. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aint the first time Taker has been buried alive. Rotfl.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my fucking god they're actually going to tease a heel turn YET AGAIN. Only seen this twenty times so far.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha paul heyman


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Not a single person in that arena will have even thought about Taker


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Heyman going ham.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cena just buried the Undertaker


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Unemployed fat guy :LOL


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

loveee Cena's super ape pissed face


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Paul!


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First Brock gave Cena 16 German suplexes

And now Heyman gives Cena 16 "Cena Sucks"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman rules the shit out of this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Brock clearly agreed to show up whenever WWE wants him whilst he's champion, fuck fpalm


No he didn't LOL. If he did he would agree to be on TV every week while he is champion.
But Brock doesn't want to. 

GET A CLUE


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heyman snappin' :lmao


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What did Cena said about Taker? I didn't heard.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not only are the heels sucking Cena's cock, they're also burying the people who boo him :lol fpalm. The fucking _heels_, man.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Heyman trying to get Cena to turn.

He will overcome that too.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Would completely mark now if The Undertake returned as 'Mean Mark Callous', became a Heyman guy (again) and kicked the shit out of Cena.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BUST A RAP ON THESE GUYS! :heyman


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Heyman is a Genius, calling it how it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Curry said:


> Taker is unburiable, y'all need to calm down.


Well, he pretty much called him a bitch lol. "You ain't heard nothing from him in 6 months, you seen my face the next week"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

heyman is a better rapper than cena too?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol. Oh Heyman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

PAUL HEYMAN IS OFFICIALLY A GOD!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol :LOL


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

God damn genius


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman is fucking gold. :lel


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

WWE trying to tease a Cena heel turn


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Paul Heyman is so glorious. *


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao Heyman


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Heyman = God on the mike lmao.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

I fucking love Heyman.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Please one time! - Heyman :lol


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Heyman :banderas


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Not embrace the hate version 21000...god dammit fire the writers


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao Heyman


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why are celebs so stupid to upload nudes of themselves to the cloud? Idiots.





wkc_23 said:


>


Don't forget Selena :yum:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the greatest thing I've seen in years.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This promo is god level.

Heyman....wow :clap


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lesnar's current reign is Top 5 worst reigns of all time.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

THIS.
FUCKING.
PROMO.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Another heel tease? oh yes of course this means he will overcome it all. great.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So they're rehashing Kane's embrace the hate angle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

21-1-1?

So a tie? WHAT lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena heel turn ship has sailed. 


He's now Bret Hart 2.0 :cena3


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Heyman is awesome. I could listen to him talk all day.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Now they're just messing with us, teasing a change in the Cena character that will never happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paul apparently didn't see Kane try to get Cena to "embrace the hate" I guess :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Heyman nailing exactly what is wrong with Cena. Love it.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

oh i see what wwe did there, it's just the fat unemployed guys that boo cena :eyeroll


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

I am so sick of this damn teasing. We know it'll never happen. Him going back to DoT or turning heel. They're not fooling anyone.

They're basically insulting our intelligence.

But Heyman and his promos :kobe6


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

John Cena is gonna be a Paul Heyman guy :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Heyman for President.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

another tease Cena heel angle 
*jack off * motion


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good Lord End This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Get the fruity pebble fuck face off the screen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"I believe in you."

:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes Cena do a heel rap 

EDIT: Fuck you, Cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman is practically Satan.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Demoslasher said:


> Not embrace the hate version 21000...god dammit fire the writers


This version of Embrace The Hate is hands down IMO the best storytelling they've done and it's only been 5 minutes of Heyman doing this.

I'm in awe right now, legit awe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This segment is better then the last 2 RAW's :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This reminds me of when Wyatt tried to get him to turn lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena could turn heel on the adults and still be a face to the kids no?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ti
I can't take another two hours of this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman fucks with your soul like Ether.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Time for same old Cena promo #2131321


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This fuckery is boring. We know Cena won't turn heel.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Goat..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look out people, Cena's goin gangsta!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane did this a couple years back :draper2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JR is having a stroke right now at the audacity of this crowd booing Cena!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DO IT JOHN


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena, you corny cunt.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"You don't have to sell your soul to the devil, he already sold his to me a long time ago!" Did I just hear that right? This man is the best promoter in wrestling history.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cena could turn heel on the adults and still be a face to the kids no?


Some would argue he is a heel to the adults.

Yup, here we go. Overcoming the odds.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Ugh 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

How dare u tell Heyman to shut up!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So are are not getting Sith Cena


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie, for a split fucking second...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ooh, Mad Cena :hmm:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Come on John, its a new season, turn heel.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena is a little angel. Can do no wrong nuh uh.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

split second thought he was telling the crowd to shut up lol
oh my heart


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamnit Cena.

You ruined it, you ruined everything.

Fuck this, fuck that.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Why did I even get my hopes up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena please just die.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish John Cena would tell me to shut up..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Besides the throwaway Divas match, this RAW has been pretty solid.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. That was fucking awful.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

But if Paul Heyman shuts up Cena, this segment will suck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DA RAP GODDD


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Deja vu


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyman mentions the unemployed fat guy in the 6th row. With the going rate of WWE events I doubt any of the adult crowd is jobless


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this bit is dragging on


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dem wife beaters


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh snap a curveball he didn't tell the fans to shut up he said it to paul heyman daaaaaaaamn they got meee.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Heyman is the goat Cena is the lamest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They love taking shots at their fans don't they...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

CENA TALKED ABOUT US


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalm


Let me tack on another fpalm to that. fpalm fpalm fpalm 3 more still isn't enough. fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Cena is gonna beat Lesnar. Crazy definitely but hey :draper2 Never know what WWE will throw at us.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> This version of Embrace The Hate is hands down IMO the best storytelling they've done and it's only been 5 minutes of Heyman doing this.
> 
> I'm in awe right now, legit awe.


It's because Heyman could sell water to a fish, he's incredible. Doesn't mean it's not the same thing they've teased five times.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course Cena overcomes the hatred. Just be entertaining for once, you cunt.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I thought something better would've happened, maybe not a turn or that "shut up" to the crowd but at least something better...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena calling out the IWC!

:lmao


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

i had the audio open but the video was hidden and I thought he was really doing it for a second


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CM Punk would have elbowed every fan in the arena :toomanykobes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I think those two douchebags in the wifebeaters deserve to get popped. General principle.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel Burying all the hopes of a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Teh Internet overlords would love that, Cena.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Woo, I'm the internet. Should I be telling Cena he sucks?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA Those guys in the wife beater. They should be a new tag team in WWE


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Um being a heel means everyone is supposed to think you suck. His logic makes no sense. Cena is an idiot.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Wifebeater is the official uniform of the IWC.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

John Cena is going to motivate the shit out of you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

........


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I wish Heyman would just pimp slap this bitch.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT BE JOHN CENA REPEAT


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

MrKennedy666 said:


> split second thought he was telling the crowd to shut up lol
> oh my heart


Me too lol but nah never from John boy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao being John Cena repeat is why people think you suck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CENA DA FUCKING GOD!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just corny...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is still going on.

Really.

This is real.

Oh fuck here we go. The dads and the kids in the front row.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Eat
Sleep
Be
John Cena 
Repeat :cena3


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Be John Cena repeat is true.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol that is exactly what would happen if Cena turned heel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

By Cena not turning heel, he is really being a heel if you think about it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Heyman's promos are the best part about raw


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dead @ anybody actually thinking he was gonna turn, even on the "Season Premier."


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck I know what they are doing, making him a better face so when he turns its gonna be the best.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Corniest motherfucker alive


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is pretty good. Cena still sucks, though.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cena 'You want me to turn my back on every single person who ever believed in me?'

Yeah....like you turned your back on people who actually liked you back in the Doctor of Thugonomics days by becoming a bland Corporate Fruity Pebble charisma void.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena burying his own heel turn.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Same old shit from Cena

Heyman is god tier


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:cena3 hustle loyalty respect

unk2 straight edge


WWE PG.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cornball 101 :eyeroll


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

this is so damn corny


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Goat..


But I don't see mah little homie Daniel Bryan Danielson anywhere in that ring. :aries2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Yet Cena never wants kids of his own... Poor Nikki.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That kid didn't do his homework John


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

oh make a wish reference. you turd.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Cena heel turn ship has sailed.
> 
> 
> He's now Bret Hart 2.0 :cena3



Do you not remember his America sucks angle?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena telling the truth about the haters licking his arse in person


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah yes, the ''kids'' card


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

uhh cena ruins the promo as usual


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This is a statement to the fans. This is WWE's way of giving the money spenders the finger. Fuck this.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Panzer said:


> John Cena is going to motivate the shit out of you.


No, actually though.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

What would be doing right by my kid would be to put on a good show and change your character.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's like watching a promo between Barney The Dinosaur and Walter White.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Using sick kids to put himself over again fuck you ass hole.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:maury

Here we go with the Make a Wish kids and the soldiers all wrapped into one promo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena playing the military sympathy card. Cheap.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You being you on repeat is exactly why you're hated and WWE sucks.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cheap pop, sick kids and pandering. :cena5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cena doesn't suck. He's just a 5/10 at everything. He's replacement talent in a world of jobbers.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Some of those Make a Wish kids needs to wish for Cena to turn heel and see how he reacts.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cena looks like he's about to shed some tears


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

KingJohn said:


> Dead @ anybody actually thinking he was gonna turn, even on the "Season Premier."


If it ever happened (which it wont) it would have to be on one of the big four ppvs.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Without a face Cena, society would collapse.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And the obligatory mention of Make a Wish and the troops for a cheap pop for "Good Guy" :cena3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hulk Hogan syndrome. I'm a great guy brother.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cena is fortu_nut_.

This is pretty emotional though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Think of the children, John

revlovejoywife.jpg


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Is Cena about to cry?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

dem' feels


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man.. he's shilling his "charity" work to come off as a nice guy? I thought that was only the WWE... I'd actually call that a heel turn in most people's eyes. Self righteious asshole...


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

enough of the cheaps pops cena. fpalm


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck we need make a wish kids to wish for cena to turn heel. Its the only way.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cena basically confirming what we all know, he is never turning heel.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Paul Heyman is God almighty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, all Paul has to say is 

"Yeah, where well did this Never Give Up bullshit get you last time?"


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

AHAHAHHAHA who the fuck thinks of John Cena when your legs are blown off


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok the kid one was fine but the purple heart is bullshit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

New t-shirt for Cena coming up


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is this segment actually happening? WOW! Someone kill me


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn.. Not gonna lie that was damn good by Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The cheese is real


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EAT 
SLEEP
DONT MARRY NIKKI BELLA 
REPEAT


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm in tears. Cena is so amazing, compassionate, strong, resilient, and spiritual. 




















If only he was a good wrestler.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know what, I think this is really good. It's better than all the other times Cena "addressed" his critics. It feels real.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Slient Alarm said:


> It's like watching a promo between Barney The Dinosaur and Walter White.


Goat quote.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great promo by Cena.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude stays using charity and the military as a crutch for cheers. you're not fooling anyone John :eyeroll


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There's a ton of things you can bag on Heyman for--ECW's failure, etc, etc. 

Boring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Go away Cena. I've heard this same promo a hundred times before.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

''I may have lost my leg but thank the lord you're here john cena!'' :cena2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A wounded war veteran gave his Purple Heart to Cena? fpalm

Fuck's sake.

What the hell is wrong with the world?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> And the obligatory mention of Make a Wish and the troops for a cheap pop for "Good Guy" :cena3


You're just another idiot who doesn't realize why Cena can't turn heel.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

This is still going on.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Come on Cena, with this promo again? Give it a rest. I give u props for doing all this make a wish and wounded veterans stuff, but when u constantly bring it up, it just sounds like ur doing it for publicity.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Pudgy face.

Be a star.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Be a star Cena!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice bulling... going right by kids...


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol Cenas potential is lost in a corporate world, wish the wwe was still private 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

"Doesn't want to change if even I wanted to" John Cena

I told you he doesn't want to turn heel he has the power to turn heel but, doesn't fuck him

Using military to get over and make a wish foundation fuck this guy


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Medicaid said:


> I'm in tears. Cena is so amazing, compassionate, strong, resilient, and spiritual. .


LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This segment was pretty good, tbh. Great promos by both Heyman and Cena.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So next week Brock comes out as Cena is about to hit Heyman


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

can cena do anything but his hustle loyalty respect promo?


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

YES cena getting His Ass kicked next week


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So Brock will be on next week just in time to beat Cena on the going away show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:wall​


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

That was brilliant :lol:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

same ol Cena shit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

D-Bag said:


> Do you not remember his America sucks angle?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes but that's because those fans turned on Bret. He never changed, it was the fans, they just happen to make up the American audience. Sure there were few Bret fans amongst Americans but they were the exception.


Same as Cena today. The same fans that turned on Bret has turned on Cena, with the exception for the few kids that are in Cena's corner pocket.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll never hate on John Cena. I think he's a good wrestler and love the work he does for kids with Make-A-Wish.

This guy can't turn heel, the kids love him. I hate to tell you guys but they are far more important than grown men who watch wrestling.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Lesnar hasn't shown up in weeks, couldn't Heyman just do the same?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

See, John Cena is the reason why I bully my brother.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Well Cena's gonna win it seems. Can't let those wounded vets down :vince


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Imho, Cena pretty much out promo'd Heyman. Holy fuck :clap

Great segment with great mic work


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Not a bad promo.

"B-but the sick kids and the military!"

And? It was still fun to listen to and that's what counts. At least it didn't feel fabricated and forced.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God, that goofball wouldn't shut the fuck up.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

Fantastic promo by Cena. 

I actually believe what he is saying whether its true or not I don't know.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Honestly, Heyman made that fucking segment. Cena just basically said we all have heard before.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Hope you guys get it now that once _again_ the company is telling you that he is *NEVER* turning Heel so get over it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cena2 I'm Cena, and I'm so much of a role model that I'm gonna beat up Heyman, just like I beat up Michael Cole!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That was a touching moment. *wipes away tear*


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Come on Cena, with this promo again? Give it a rest. I give u props for doing all this make a wish and wounded veterans stuff, but when u constantly bring it up, it just sounds like ur doing it for publicity.


What are you talking about? He's the most recognizable guy to the people WWE want to target.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don.Corleone said:


> You're just another idiot who doesn't realize why Cena can't turn heel.



Just another idiot that thinks exploiting your charity work just to get people to cheer your stale ass character on a TV show is a good thing to do

unk2

And trust me I completely understand why Cena can't turn heel, and actually thought that was a pretty good promo by Cena tonight, sans the mention of Make a Wish and the troops


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That was a good promo, I've gotta be honest that promo just then had me watching quite intensely ... not gonna lie lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

El Despiadado said:


> Cena pretty much out promo'd Heyman. Holy fuck :clap
> 
> Great segment with great mic work


fpalm


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Logically that promo would lead somewhere...


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Wow that was an awesome promo by Cena. Had me interested for the whole thing.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena sucks lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great segment


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Brock is showing up basically? unk2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

sbuch said:


> Lol Cenas potential is lost in a corporate world, wish the wwe was still private
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty much

It's fine for a shoe company. It sucks for an "entertainment" company.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What if a make a wish's kid last wish was to see john cena turn heel. How would that work John, huh?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Good segment.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Personally I enjoyed the whole segment. You can't deny, Cena knows how to get the crowd in his favor.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

From:

:bow

To:

:no:


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

John Cena has the personality of moldy yogurt. Just shut up and retire already. You haven't been interesting since 2004, if ever.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cena touched me with that promo, he acquitted himself. It's not about winning a match, he doesn't care if he loses, as long as he remains himself. Thats why kids look up to him, don't blame them.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Good stuff from Cena, truly brilliant work from Heyman there


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wtf, a wannabee Chucky movie? Annabelle


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who in the fuck goes to Golden Corral for Lobster?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh lord the was the best promo in years Cena used both sick kids and soldiers to get a cheer all of this in less than 3 minutes thats a new record for him


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

JohnCooley said:


> See, John Cena is the reason why I bully my brother.


BE A STAR!:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so undertaker is a bitch because he gave up

:cena2*#NeverGiveUP*


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

El Despiadado said:


> Cena pretty much out promo'd Heyman. Holy fuck :clap


Currently dumbest comment of the night, If anyone can beat this you get the wrestling forum retard championship. (I believe in you thwagger)


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What if a make a wish's kid last wish was to see john cena turn heel. How would that work John, huh?


"Pull the plug on him, doc' " :cena3


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Who in the fuck goes to Golden Corral for Lobster?


Who the fuck goes to Golden Corral period?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know about Cena being such a great role model for the kids. He came off as a bully during the last part of the segment.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Hope you guys get it now that once _again_ the company is telling you that he is *NEVER* turning Heel so get over it.


Then don't expect the show to change or get better.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Cena legit starting to piss me off with the Make-A-Wish and military exploitation he does.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paul better FIND his wrestling gear, cause AIN'T NO WAY Brock willing to fight on free tv.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If Brock kept ducking out on Paul, it would be cool to see Heyman intentionally make Brock lose the title against Cena and have Cena win it cheaply.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i'm surprised cena didn't also throw in a 9/11 remark to help get some more cheap pops


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

"I demand Cena turns heel."


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Hulk Hogan syndrome. I'm a great guy brother.


Even Hogan turned heel. Oh, and he did charity work while he was a heel too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Lesnar hasn't shown up in weeks, couldn't Heyman just do the same?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly. But he'll show up, probably in that same sweatsuit he has, the match will almost start and then Brock's music hits. 

Promo was fine by the end.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This should be a good match


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Cena touched me with that promo, he acquitted himself. It's not about winning a match, he doesn't care if he loses, as long as he remains himself. Thats why kids look up to him, don't blame them.


If this is kayfabe "a sport", then he needs to care about winning. Otherwise why do we care about any of this?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

A wild Seth Rollins appears


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Please Rollins, destroy Sheamus. Cant stand him.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol Rollins keeps getting pops and cheers haha. I love this. Heels rock!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

man that cena promo was so much shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus/Rollins should be pretty solid.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait did they just advertise "Leprechaun origins" and then cut so Sheamus smiling? Do they realise they've just done that?


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

"Be John Cena" trending :lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Did Sheamus get the jobber entrance?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seth's ring attire goes more and more Resident Evil each week. 

Pretty soon he'll have no tits and contracted the T-virus.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Holy shit fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

KingJohn said:


> Cena legit starting to piss me off with the Make-A-Wish and military exploitation he does.


Starting to?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Be John Cena"? The fuck? :kobe2


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> The Wifebeater is the official uniform of the IWC.


Still better than wrist bands and jorts.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

EAT
SLEEP
BEat John Cena
REPEAT


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

"Don't want to change if even I wanted to" John Cena

I told you he doesn't want to turn heel he has the power to turn heel but chooses to stay face, fuck him

Using military to get over and make a wish foundation fuck this guy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Who the fuck goes to Golden Corral period?


:lol This.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Every. Single. Feud. Cena is in has a segment where the heel calls him out and tries to get him to acknowledge the boos from the crowd and give in to hatred and he gives the exact same speech about how he'll never change because of veterans and sick kids.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

"Be John Cena" trending now fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No folks, #BeJohnCena is not trending anywhere.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Kick his ass Seabass!!! lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if we will get any NXT Takeover 2 promotion tonight?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> "Be John Cena"? The fuck? :kobe2



That's the new brain implant WWE Labs are developing. Retail $9,999.99

"Like John Cena? Now you can think you are him!"
:cena5 :vince$


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Worst theme of all time plus why is Rollins an afterthought in a US Title feud ffs


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOL at that alarm.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro looks dapper as fuck...even with that shitty ass music.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Batz said:


> No folks, #BeJohnCena is not trending anywhere.


It's the Canadian Twitter you are using, most likely :lol

#BuyReedsSatellitesEPatMidnight
#fireproof
#1DayUntilHappyMistakes
#AidanWouldYouRather
#MikeyFuscosYoutubeChannel
*Be John Cena*
The Shmoney Dance
T.I & Tiny
Victor Cruz
Love & Hip Hop

^United States' Twitter.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The ambulance finally came for Jericho


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So when was Jim Johnson released from WWE?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought my fire alarm went off.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i thought we'd be spared of lawler's commentary for a moment


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> "Be John Cena"? The fuck? :kobe2




Why would we want to be someone who on his best day isn't even mediocre?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro gets buried by commercials quite a bit.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

lol thought that was the fire alarm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

That Cena thing put a damper on the whole show for me. I don't even want to watch the rest of this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro's theme is god fucking awful.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

My goodness that theme just gets worse and worse. Please give Cesaro something good ffs.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Am I the only one that feels Cesaro will get the title at NoC? Has Sheamus even defended the US Title it on a PPV?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Commercial?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cesaro comes out and cut to commerical break :westbrook3


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I have never even see a golden corral restaurant 

WTF


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is Zack Ryder fighting tonight? Catering again?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cesaro's theme. fpalm


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Listening to that mother fucker do the same speech once again, I realised how much I miss Bryan in the title picture.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Dammit Cesaro's theme scared the fuck out of me!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Cesaro's theme is arguably the WOAT.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seriously when will they give him a better Theme?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

skarvika said:


> Holy shit fpalm


WWE were on a massive offensive to get that point across during Cena's promo.

Probably got a ton of fake accounts on twitter screwing with the trends to try and influence people.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> I have never even see a golden corral restaurant
> 
> WTF


I think it's 9.99 to get the buffet at Golden Corral. For realz....


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

skarvika said:


> That Cena thing put a damper on the whole show for me. I don't even want to watch the rest of this.


NFL?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

EMT Cesaro here to make sure nobody gets hurt.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That ambulance siren better be for the fact that Cesaro's career is dying.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Cesaro will be just sitting with the commentary for now and the match goes on. The commercial break wouldn't make much sense otherwise.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I think it's 9.99 to get the buffet at Golden Corral. For realz....


LOL, which is about $9 too much. The local one just reeks of trash, is full of filthy people and has awful food.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, and Dean Ambrose are suppose to be running this place. 

WWE managed to bury all 3. 


Started with DB, then they had to hack at Cesaro, strip him of his theme (Real Americans) and have him job out to the roster, now they decided to keep Ambrose away since he was starting build momentum with the audience. 


WWE will never recover to great days.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> I think Cesaro will be just sitting with the commentary for now and the match goes on. The commercial break wouldn't make much sense otherwise.



You were almost correct he's standing lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that kick was sick


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh god brazzers inc


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> I think Cesaro will be just sitting with the commentary for now and the match goes on. The commercial break wouldn't make much sense otherwise.


*to scout


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> WWE were on a massive offensive to get that point across during Cena's promo.
> 
> Probably got a ton of fake accounts on twitter screwing with the trends to try and influence people.


Regardless it's not trending.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

The thing I don't get is CFO$ give good themes to Paige, Dean and Seth but yet they produce this mediocre crap for Cesaro who is supposed to be a future World Champion. It's a complete headfuck. Cue Cesaro standing on the announce table with a mic and distracting Sheamus with Rollins Rollin' him up with the win :hayden3


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> EMT Cesaro here to make sure nobody gets hurt.


omg :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins sounded like a gremlin during a rainstorm. Holy shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, which is about $9 too much. The local one just reeks of trash, is full of filthy people and has awful food.


I bet hometown buffet is worse. The one near my house is pathetic. My dorm had better food than that garbage.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> Listening to that mother fucker do the same speech once again, I realised how much I miss Bryan in the title picture.


:ti

Bryan isn't any better on the mic. He's worse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like the next segment I'm watching is MNF.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh god, Orton and Reigns main eventing tonight? Guess im gonna sleep early.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sheamus gets the jobber entrance and they go to commercial as soon as Cesaro comes out

Damn, the prestige of the US Title :aj3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Look at how Slater sold this Superkick.

It's greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rollins just got dropped on his fartbox.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are u guys enjoying the "season premiere" so far?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> I have never even see a golden corral restaurant
> 
> WTF


I've been to one. It's probably just a regional thing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheamus is so good in the ring


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that cena and heyman promo bama4


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

El Despiadado said:


> :ti
> 
> Bryan isn't any better on the mic. He's worse.


No. And I am not talking about mic skills anyway.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

just end this match please


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow , what a terrible sell Sheamus


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao at that tug of war.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOTCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fucking Sheamus...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

great sell there sheamus.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sheamus lost :duncan


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rollins looking like a damn jobber in this match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

botch


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

LOL SHEAMUS


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Are u guys enjoying the "season premiere" so far?


Not as good as S16E28 IMO.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

That curbstomp selling from Sheamus :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

El Despiadado said:


> The thing I don't get is CFO$ give good themes to Paige, Dean and Seth but yet they produce this mediocre crap for Cesaro who is supposed to be a future World Champion. It's a complete headfuck. Cue Cesaro standing on the announce table with a mic and distracting Sheamus with Rollins Rollin' him up with the win :hayden3



Tbf Rollins and Ambrose don't have great themes either although they're catchier.

Rollins pinning Sheamus :mark::mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice sell Sheamus.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

El Despiadado said:


> :ti
> 
> Bryan isn't any better on the mic. He's worse.


:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> Regardless it's not trending.



Wait the WWE is lying to us? unk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Dat no sell from Sheamus :ass


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus botches the Curbstomp

LOLOL


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sheamus curb stomp hang time


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CURB STOMP!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a goofy ending.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Sheamus...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

At least Sheamus lost to someone up and coming.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Botchy botch.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

nice botch sheamus


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

The fuck was that Sheamus :lol:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> I bet hometown buffet is worse. The one near my house is pathetic. My dorm had better food than that garbage.


Haha, where do you live? I haven't seen a Hometown Buffet in like 20 years.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

wow that looked bad


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus just buried the curb stomp


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I swear Seth Rollins almost never loses his matches. What is his win loss record post Shield?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a year 2014 is. Sheamus pinfall losses aplenty :yes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See you on the next episode of Botchamania, FELLA.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Who would have expected that finish


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Corporate Cesaro


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Sheamus barley loses and when he does he botches the curb stomp


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow some nice heat for Cesaro there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah, take an hour


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DA SHAMPAAANNNNN :cesaro2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is he gonna beat Sheamus up or engage in kinky foreplay? Got some 50 shades vibes from Cesaro. :side:


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Ambulance has arrived , Sheamus's career is on life support


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow the first 90 mins of raw has been pretty damn good not really any filler.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Haha, where do you live? I haven't seen a Hometown Buffet in like 20 years.


So-Cal. They gave out free meal vouchers when I graduated high school. It was pretty bad :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fohawk ref needs a nickname. Go.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Sheamus you botching moron. 

Good match. :rollins


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Sheamus botching the curb stomp.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I swear Seth Rollins almost never loses his matches. What is his win loss record post Shield?


It's about time a MITB holder actually won matches whilst holding the case


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow the first 90 mins of raw has been pretty damn good not really any filler.



Don't ruin it mate we still got Nikki and Brie and I'm terrified of that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Tbf Rollins and Ambrose don't have great themes either although they're catchier.
> 
> Rollins pinning Sheamus :mark::mark:


Well when you compare them to Cesaro's theme they're better.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats up with wwe ruining perfectly good themes?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fifth Horseman said:


> Ambulance has arrived , Sheamus's career is on life support


In recent months you could say the same for Cesaro


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Theres that shit theme of Cesaros again


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jerry Springer hasn't been relevant for 15 years.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

PG Springer baybay, no other way to do it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> So-Cal. They gave out free meal vouchers when I graduated high school. It was pretty bad :lmao


Lmao, that sounds awful!! Ponderosa was always decent around these parts. All got progressively bad and shut down though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That fucking jerry springer horseshit is gonna close the show huh?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Lawler, the WWE has done ABSOLUTELY NOTHING right in regards to the Bellas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Wait the WWE is lying to us? unk
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They always do... I'm serious, check Twitter to see if what they claim is actually trending. I assure you 9/10 it is not. It's just something they do to force themselves into social media. Thing is, they don't need to. Plenty of things during RAW/Smackdown! start trending regardless how much bullshit they try to feed during the show.

Nothing about John Cena trended tonight (outside of some memes), they tried but more focus was on the Steel Cage match, Jericho's leap off the cage, and the "Season Premier" of RAW.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

This obsession WWE has with Maria Menounos is feeling a little weird at this point if they don't intend to hire her.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lawler gives Springer too much credit. He asks a few questions, other guest comes out, DING DING, Springer quips a one-liner, JERRY JERRY chant

Legend


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rollins got pinned once (in Singles matches, at least) so far. And by Slater of all people :lol.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Z. Kusano said:


> In recent months you could say the same for Cesaro


He was a Paul Heyman guy for a week fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope the crowd shit on the Bella segment.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

El Despiadado said:


> Imho, Cena pretty much out promo'd Heyman. Holy fuck :clap
> 
> Great segment with great mic work


 Heyman set him up with a god tier promo, and all Cena did was half ass his usual routine.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> They always do... I'm serious, check Twitter to see if what they claim is actually trending. I assure you 9/10 it is not. It's just something they do to force themselves into social media. Thing is, they don't need to. Plenty of things during RAW/Smackdown! start trending regardless how much bullshit they try to feed during the show.
> 
> Nothing about John Cena trended tonight (outside of some memes), they tried but more focus was on the Steel Cage match, Jericho's leap off the cage, and the "Season Premier" of RAW.



:lmao yes, I know they do, but just reading it now makes it even sadder


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> It's about time a MITB holder actually won matches whilst holding the case


He's beaten Ambrose numerous times. Unless that's what you mean :shrug Just seems like you mean this particular match against Sheamus


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Lmao, that sounds awful!! Ponderosa was always decent around these parts. All got progressively bad and shut down though.


It definitely was haha. Their speghetti was cold and tasteless. $12 bucks is way too much for that shit and I feel sorry for people who pay for it. Fast food is better than Hometown, Golden Corral, etc.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Batz said:


> They always do... I'm serious, check Twitter to see if what they claim is actually trending. I assure you 9/10 it is not. It's just something they do to force themselves into social media. Thing is, they don't need to. Plenty of things during RAW/Smackdown! start trending regardless how much bullshit they try to feed during the show.
> 
> Nothing about John Cena trended tonight (outside of some memes), they tried but more focus was on the Steel Cage match, Jericho's leap off the cage, and the "Season Premier" of RAW.


Be John Cena was trending.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

wow not gonna lie that much put me to sleep!


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Captain IWC said:


> Sheamus barley loses and when he does he botches the curb stomp


He has lost quite a few times this year. He only beats mid card guys anyway. The idea that Sheamus never losses now is silly.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck Springer, they should have brought Steve Wilkos, at least that would be entertaining.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> wow the first 90 mins of raw has been pretty damn good not really any filler.


I actually agree man, aside from that Cena thing, it's a solid 7/10 for me so far. The Cena promo just made me feel...bad. It made me want to curl up and go to sleep.
We've still got another Bellas segment coming up though so I'm sure that'll rocket it to a 10/10, and then Reigns is surely winning the main event again oh boy!
:ron


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

El Despiadado said:


> He's beaten Ambrose numerous times. Unless that's what you mean :shrug Just seems like you mean this particular match against Sheamus



I know, it's because he was implying that he wins too much


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

So far Raw has been good....much better than the Lions Giants game


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wwe has more twitter followers than Coke? Well damn now I'm impressed.

Does anyone truly give a shit?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOAT selling :kobedat ....lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

My boy Rusev!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Graphics for NoC are actually pretty neat.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jaydash said:


> Fuck Springer, they should have brought Steve Wilkos, at least that would be entertaining.


GET OFF MY STAGE! YOU CAN'T SIT HERE! I HOPE YOU ROT IN HELL!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh Lana


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Be John Cena was trending.


Nope. Not Worldwide, nor in the US, Canada, and UK. It may have gotten a bunch of tweets, but it didn't trend.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Seth Rollins win-loss record seriously has to be really good Post-Shield. Not sure if anyone has noticed but he wrestles almost weekly on RAW, Smackdown, and even Main Event. He wrestles on Main Event all the time. It wouldn't surprise if he asks to wrestle on every show weekly, besides Superstars of course lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana in my favorite color :lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana. :]


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Graphics for NoC are actually pretty neat.


Yup, they are amazing imo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never understood the love for Mark Henry. I still see him as the least over guy in The Nation of Domination.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

SHAT UP


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SAAAANG!*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chut tup America


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CHUT UP!

Lana is amazing :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lana sounds like one of the Compare the Meerkats


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I actually agree man, aside from that Cena thing, it's a solid 7/10 for me so far. The Cena promo just made me feel...bad. It made me want to curl up and go to sleep.
> We've still got another Bellas segment coming up though so I'm sure that'll rocket it to a 10/10, and then Reigns is surely winning the main event again oh boy!
> :ron


I thought Cena's promo was pretty damn good and Heyman was pretty gold after the first part of his promo before Cena came out.

I think its a soild 8.5 so far. I agree its going to go all down hill once the Springer segment starts. I also think the Reigns vs Orton thing will be a borefest.

Mrs Gas vs Mr Rest hold its a terrible combo.


Surprised its not a oxygen gas mask on a pole match between the two.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> GOAT selling :kobedat ....lol


Is the lag :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Lana unable to hit those high notes :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Her voice isn't that bad considering she's doing that accent while singing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lana :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikolai Volkov out to sing the Russian Anthem?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lana's arse is glorious.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Getting flashbacks to my Call of Duty days here.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Putin :bow


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

DISREGARD THAT I SUCK COCKS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicolae Volkoff :mark:


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Better GET that putin titantron for da Heat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fat dude taking up three seats in the audience with his hands folded.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lawler almost fell :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

But he's from Bulgaria.

But he's from Bulgaria.

BUT HE'S FROM BULGARIA.


skarvika bro, where's Rusev from?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> I've never understood the love for Mark Henry. I still see him as the least over guy in The Nation of Domination.


Cut some of the best promos when he was WHC


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm gonna sit on the floor :lawler :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off JBL you pussy


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love this national anthem, it's so beautiful, genuinely lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Russian characters on Rusev's attire cracks me up.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Lawler. Dumbass


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WTF King. Lol.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Sick of these two. Rusev is terrible in the ring, we don't see enough of his work on the mic. The guy is a fake Russian anyway, he's got a Bulgarian tattoo on his arm, they aren't selling this very well :lmao

Cole laughing at King. Tbf tho, that's one of the funniest things I've seen happen at the announce table :duck And JBL isn't happy :cena6


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why is it hilarious to me whenever they put Putin on the Titantron? I don't know why that is so funny to me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Swagger is literally the only one on the roster who knows how to properly wave a flag. Rusev is gonna knock Lana out with it one day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to hear the crowd being so respectfully quiet for the Russian anthem. Color me impressed, Murica.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

hey they finally promote NXT on Raw


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Despicable xenophobia by Lawler.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kings sitting like he's just been caught masterbating :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

NXT Takeover plug. :mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"MOM, I want Cake"


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I think Lawler has finally gone insane.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Are we supposed to be angry about this?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NXT is the best show in WWE right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

lol @ grumpy Lawler. He's like a little kid.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

KENTA!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking awesome that they're using the Kenta name.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bout time NXT got a commercial and plug on Raw. AND KENTA!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit King just made me legit laugh that hasn't happened since 98'


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kenta? What about Devitt?


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

KENTA just like that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess they're letting KENTA keep his name. All right then.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

At least we'll have one good show this week, NXT.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Takeover hype. And KENTA is officially keeping his name. :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NXT looks VERY interesting. 

Zayn on RAW????


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

NXT match on Raw! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WAIT ON RAW?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Did they just say Zayne has a match up next?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wow Neville Breeze Zayn and Kidd are next


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Jack Swagger is literally the only one on the roster who knows how to properly wave a flag. Rusev is gonna knock Lana out with it one day.


She's already been knocked out by his pole, I bet. Nothing new. :cool2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

NXT shit on Raw? Wow, they REALLYYYYY need to fill time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait ... did they just say what i think they said?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HHH probably nutting himself off on the fact Vince let him televise a promo for NXT.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow I'm glad they hyping up NXT Takeover


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy shit Adrian Neville is wrestling on RAW?????????????


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes NXT on RAW!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> NXT is the best show in WWE right now.


Not really. It's been pretty shit lately.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

WHAT? ON RAW!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NXT on RaW!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Did they just say Sami Zayn was debuting tonite? Or am I high?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Sami Zayn on RAW??


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

NXT on RAW?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow at the tits on the girl in the pink bikini on that old spice commercial.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I pray ain't no fuckery involved.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cool NXT people on RAW next.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sami Zayn on RAWWWWW?????????? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK YASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> NXT shit on Raw? Wow, they REALLYYYYY need to fill time.


I think it is more to do with promoting NXT takeover than anything else


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I thought I heard Tyler Breeze against Tyson Kidd?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I enjoy it on a weekly basis.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, WWE, you have my attention.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that on RAW on the network?
I was only half paying attention


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, I see everyone is having the same doubt as I am. Zayn on RAW?!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> I thought I heard Tyler Breeze against Tyson Kidd?


Neville & Zayn vs Breeze & Kidd


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i dont think these guys are gonna get a reaction

wwe universe doesn't know them


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stoked to see Kidd and Breeze!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

JuxGiant said:


> She's already been knocked out by his pole, I bet. Nothing new. :cool2


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK ZAYN ON RAW


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Goldusto said:


> I think it is more to do with promoting NXT takeover than anything else


Good point. I don't watch NXT, but thinking about it, this will probably be better than whatever else they have planned.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> NXT shit on Raw? Wow, they REALLYYYYY need to fill time.


Have the same old shit in his sig complains about new fresh stuff.. 

Shut the fuck up and made up your mind..


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

no fucking way


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH SHIT


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Their entrances were on the app sadly


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The NXT guys made their entrances on the app.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Business is about to pick up, Maggle!!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

SAMI ZAYN!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, jobber entrances.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lets see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy shit NXT guys, and they get no f'n buildup.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Huh? Why are the NXT guys here? :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They know Sami Zayn for sure


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tyler Breeze has one of them faces, noooooo


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Jobber entrances lawl


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

OLE OLE OLE!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HOLY SHIT R U SRS?!? :O

Dem OLE! chants. <3


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes!!!! This is awesome finally some NXT love on Raw!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NXT NXT NXT! Ole!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :zayn3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE" chants :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaaw we missed entrances.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Sami Zayn on RAWWWWW?????????? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



:mark:

YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

OLE chants

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ZAYN OVER ALREADY


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OLÉ!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol Sami Zayns Raw premiere


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Casuals probably like who the fuck is this lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

these motherfuckers, i wanted to see breeze's selfie titantron.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Tyler Breeze looks so good. Idc


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn, Tyson Kidd and Tyler Breeze on Raw :mark: :mark: :mark: HOLY CUNT! :mark:

So fucking marking out right now :mark:


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

fuck you crowd, Ole'ing before the match starts


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobber intrances, damn


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All ready, we are getting Ole chants from crowd. Call Zayn up already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The problem with NXT is the guys are working gimmicks that easily get over on a smaller stage, but they look like fucking jobbers the moment they show up on RAW.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Hold up a NXT match on Raw?

Fatal 4-Way match?

And a ole chant?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sami zayn!!!!!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Zayn on RAW? I must be dreaming.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SAMI!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please save us from boredom El Generico.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Complaining about jobber entrances for people that aren't even on the roster yet? :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

bob311 said:


> fuck you crowd, Ole'ing before the match starts



That's Zayn's chant mate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Tyler Breeze looks so good. Idc


Lol that's my dude.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JamesK said:


> Have the same old shit in his sig complains about new fresh stuff..
> 
> Shut the fuck up and made up your mind..


:lmao You're right. That was me bitching for no reason. This Raw is driving me insane. Anything to delay that Jerry Springer fuckery.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:zayn2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is fucking unrealll... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a nice surprise.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Snack, piss break


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tyson's ring gear is fucking awesome


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Boring match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ole chants holy fuck!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Zayn on RAW? I must be dreaming.


Right?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a good way to burn 1 hour of RAW, showcase NXT matches.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Pac and El Generico on Raw
haven't been this proud since Punks pipe bomb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sami is already getting bigger pops than most of the roster ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The problem with NXT is the guys are working gimmicks that easily get over on a smaller stage, but they look like fucking jobbers the moment they show up on RAW.


I think they look fine besides Breeze, but no one knows them besides the fans that know Zayn as Generico. So I don't know if the crowd is going to care until Neville hits his finish.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

tyson is not so good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why would he be called Mr. Hart? He's married to a NEIDhart


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kenta had buzz. 



a decade ago.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> Why is it hilarious to me whenever they put Putin on the Titantron? I don't know why that is so funny to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because it's a corny stock photo of Russia with Putin photoshopped over it. It's funny as fuck.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Whoa, this is the love/hate relationship I have with WWE. Last week they do complete shit, this week they actually do something good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the WWE is actually doing something smart to promote the WWE Network w/o any 9.99 crap

Holy Crap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slick variation of the hangman's neckbreaker by Breeze. bama

And do Kidd's trunks say "***" on the front? :lel


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They actually sound like a wrestling promotion now


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Adrian Neville trying to hard :lmao

What a geek.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Neville is over!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Tyson's ring gear is fucking awesome



Yes!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Neville is a future WWE champion.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Fans popping for Neville!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bit of high flying and boom, you're over


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

People seem to be getting into Neville.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

these 4 get almost no time and they have the match of the night

call them up now


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Neville is beasting.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville going crazy!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy shit Neville's finisher


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That's the first time I have seen Neville. He's very impressive. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice match right there.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Best. Finisher. Ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I turn the tv back from watching Housewives...and Zayn and Neville are on my tv.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Adrian Neville's finisher is so fucking :kobe6 You don't see shit like that a lot tbf. Holy cunt.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's amazing to me that it's only just occurred to them that they can showcase these guys before calling them up fully.

You could easily fill some time with entertaining NXT matches. It's filler people will actually want to watch.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville is fucking impressive


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

That was great, I want to see more of that Neville bloke.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BREEZE JOBS IN HIS FIRST RAW MATCH 

CAN YOU SAY BURIED


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, the future.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What a fucking way to get acquainted to the Raw audience, eh?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Neville already over in front of a bunch of people who don't know who he is.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

what an awesome match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Finisher :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice flip. Can we get these guys some new names though


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas highlight of Raw tonight


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Fucking Beautiful


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy fucking shit Neville is a beast


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone better check to make sure Dunn isn't face down in a ditch somewhere..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Neville came through & crushed the buildings.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Real wrestlers showed up.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Pac the star of that match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that's match of the night


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like Neville is getting the hype. I have no problem with it, but Zayn is twice the worker. I'm glad they had an NXT showcase.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

This RAW has been better than I had anticipated. The NXT match was awesome.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Phoenix splash yeah? sooooo great to see Neville and Zayn, they are clearly in the top league


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Neville = RVD 2.0 (in my eyes). :mark:


(without the weed)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Neville is awesome


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was awesome.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice introduction and great way to promote.

Good for what it was worth. Looking forward to Thursday.

And WWE kills the vibe with these whores.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And thats the last good match were gonna get tonight


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't wait until Neville gets called up from NXT and gets slapped with a comedy jobber dancing gimmick.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a finish by Neville. Great match, can't wait for Thursday! That's how you sell the Network, WWE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, seeing that finisher on live tv is fucking impressive.

:clap:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE should have one NXT match per raw to hype the new talent


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Showing them how it's done!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Up next...Oh god, here we go...


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I've never been so happy of a current RAW!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Neville is so over.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin Dunn to Vince

"That match was awful those kids don't know what they are doing"


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy shit I marked out for Pac and Generico.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

NXT match just blew all of the "Superstars" out of the water.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, Lawler, we got it.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat reaction from the redhead girl in the front row. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adrian Neville looks great. I haven't watched NXT. That corkscrew Shooting Star Press. Amazing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE RED ARROW ON NATIONAL TV. kada

Solid match despite its length. :clap Great to see Neville retain both the Red Arrow _and_ his The Man That Gravity Forgot nickname.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Good God at Adrian Neville :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WWE Fuckery 101 Up Next :banderas


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That was the match of the night.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Neville was the only that was allowed to impress there, and he sure as hell done a good job at doing so.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never watched Neville but is he a good promo cutter ?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wish Tyson Kidd was on Raw or Smackdown every week.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy shit Adrian Neville just put on a hell of a fucking performance


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Springer shit is going to be a catastrophe.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How tall is Adrian Neville?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

He's fucking brilliant Adrian Neville ... like really, really good!!!

I hope this match has showcased him to the people in the back, as well as the fans at Raw, that was SO good!

I saw him live in May against Bo Dallas and was really impressed and just then also, that guy is wow!

Sami Zayn is also shit hot and deserves to be brought up to the main roster but man, get Adrian Neville up asap, they're wasting time having him sat back at NXT but that said .... we do want a good angle for him, not just brought in for the sake of it, though find that angle.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Neville already over in front of a bunch of people who don't know who he is.


High flying gets you over no matter who you are


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

The powerhouse who don't do powerhouse moves Roman Reigns!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... WWE just sold me on Takeover better than they sold me on NOC... Neville's a fucking beast.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's like they're saying 

"Alright indy geeks, there's your guys on Raw. Now don't ruin this shit segment coming up next."


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, I admit that midget Neville can work & he gave me goosebumps but I still don't like him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was sweet. I wonder when Vince will fuck them over.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

World's Best said:


> But he's from Bulgaria.
> 
> But he's from Bulgaria.
> 
> ...


From Bulgaria, currently residing in Russia


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, nothing's going to top that match tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Kevin Dunn to Vince
> 
> "That match was awful those kids don't know what they are doing"


"We should have just had Cena suck off the military for another hour" :vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like I am ready for some football now, Bellacrap up next


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Steph :ex:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Push_Miz said:


> I have never watched Neville but is he a good promo cutter ?


Nope.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol at the third hour :

Bellas with Springer

+

Reigns vs Orton


ZzZzzZZzZzzZzzzZzz


I'm gonna take a walk. See ya !


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Terrific way to promote Takeover. All four guys deserve to be on RAW and SD. NEVILLE. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> I have never watched Neville but is he a good promo cutter ?



He's a Geordie so probably not.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WWE Fuckery 101 Upnext :banderas


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> NXT shit on Raw? Wow, they REALLYYYYY need to fill time.


urine idiot


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Neville was born about 12 mile away from me, don't think there'll have been anyone born closer that's appeared on raw. The thing that'll hold him back is his accent, but his ring work should at least get him over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I turn the tv back from watching Housewives...and Zayn and Neville are on my tv.
> 
> Jesus Christ.


Don't worry, you can always catch them on the WWE Network for $9.99. :vince$


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

Aaron Neville was the best thing on raw tonight .... I don't even like that guy


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm watching mark Henry, big show, Kane and other shit wrestlers and wwe has Zayn and Neville in NXT?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Red Arrow Gif?????


:mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Who got the Popcorn and Beer, The Next Segment is about to blow like Stale Cakes


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

neville has more muscles than guys twice as tall as him


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Should have given them a bit more time imo
That was cool but meh


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> How tall is Adrian Neville?


Billed height is 5 ft 10.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

fuck kfc u get 2 sides at popeyes for $5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph can welcome me anytime and I'll be sure to get a happy ending :trips5:trips5


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> Red Arrow Gif?????
> 
> 
> :mark::mark:


I agree with audience reaction


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That was a better match than 95% of Raw the last year!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's about damn time we see the red arrow on RAW


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What was that shitty magazine Cameron was on, before Eva Marie topped her with GQ? Shit was so funny.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for some Oscar winning performances from the Bellas. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

total divas doing good means we will get more of this Brie vs Nikki crap


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he we go with this shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Baltimore, you better shit ALL over this!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


>


I think that's going to be me in a couple of min.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Goosebumps. Bring Neville and Zayn up fucking now. These guys are two of the best workers in the business.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Bellas still need Steep holding their hands out there

Damn football game Lions just went up 34-14 pretty much ending the game


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

First time I've seen Neville and I was certainly impressed. Would like to see him in a match with Rollins. I can imagine there would be some quality spots.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Queen


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Panzer said:


> Showing them how it's done!


Off topic, but your sig :nice
Nothing beats this version for me though


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:cole like look at this fuckin clown :lmao


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

nice suit vince


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It's about damn time we see the red arrow on RAW


resolution, I...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:clap


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The premier of raw, cole?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No, I don't want this. Pineapples!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get this segment over with already...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Eh here we go...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Ahh the greatest of all time, Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Her makeup looks awful. It looks caked on. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is stephanie's voice coming through my speakers


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ughh the crowd actually WANTS to see this.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So this segment might be 20 minutes God damn!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck this. Bring in Maury Povich. Dude is 500 times better than Springer ever was.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh come on Baltimore, don't play along with this segment

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WhyTooJay said:


> Goosebumps. Bring Neville and Zayn up fucking now. These guys are two of the best workers in the business.


They could easily redo the Zayn vs Cesero feud from NXT again. It would be amazing.

Id love to see Neville vs Ambrose or Rollins.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


>


What is this?:duck


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Looks like Jerry is OVER.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> The _premier_ of raw, cole?


Undertaker vs Damian Demento better be the fuckin main event


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

His titantron. :ti


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* This segment is going to be a fucking trainwreck.*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

God fucking damnit, Baltimore... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> No, I don't want this. *Pineapples!*


:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


>


GOAT.


And Jerry chants!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

So Jerry Springer gets a better entrance theme than Cesaro and Rollins xD


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You hear in the forums about these nxt guys all the time.

Neville just made every 'star' on Raw look like complete, total trash in the ring. 

And here they come to wreck the daaaayyy!...God I'm sick of this Bella Shit. The sooner they go back to their street corner and pimp, the better.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Nope.


Damn it , in Vince eyes that's all what matters .


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

time to go drop a deuce


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

C'mon Randy, it's the season premiere ... get out there and rko the shit out of everyone.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is his show still going?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I've been waiting for this segment all week - said nobody.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I was hoping Steve Wilkos would don the black shirt for tonight.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It's amazing to me that it's only just occurred to them that they can showcase these guys before calling them up fully.
> 
> You could easily fill some time with entertaining NXT matches. It's filler people will actually want to watch.


I said this a few months ago and everyone said "That's what NXT is for" Why not showcase them the first hour like WCW used to do with the cruiserweights?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*cking Jerry Springer :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Steve Wilkos should be on Raw after NOC to call out Lesnar. 

Wilkos vs Lesnar at HIAC would be fucking epic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is going to be entertaining for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Could anyone tell me what Brie mode is?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really like Brie's new theme song.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow they actually gave Brie a separate theme


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerry Springer for WWE Celebrity HOF 2023


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brie looking hot in those pumps.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:shitstorm:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This new theme is pretty shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to ask a serious question. What the fuck is Brie Mode?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> NXT match just blew all of the "Superstars" out of the water.


Yeah and it was about 10% of what they're capable of. I'm still waiting on a Zayn/Cesaro feud on the main roster.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What is that noise?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Could anyone tell me what Brie mode is?



I think it's a sex position.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my popcorn ready


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Get this over with


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Crowd is gonna start chanting JERRY and Lawler's gonna be like, look guys, they're chanting for me.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Could anyone tell me what Brie mode is?


I means going full retard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Could anyone tell me what Brie mode is?



It's when she gets soooo drunk she can't walk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is this the first week with Brie's new music? I like it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> You hear in the forums about these nxt guys all the time.
> 
> Neville just made every 'star' on Raw look like complete, total trash in the ring.
> 
> And here they come to wreck the daaaayyy!...God I'm sick of this Bella Shit. The sooner they go back to their street corner and pimp, the better.


Yeah, Neville was really good. I said this NXT stuff was filler and some guy negged me. :lmao I'll admit, I was wrong. Put that shit back on instead of this tripe.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I want to see this on RAW


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

God this motherfucker has gotten old. I last watched him like, 12 years ago when Smackdown was the show.

But Brie's music.. What the actual mother of fuck is that? Like.. Holy fuck! That is terrible. What are they doing? We asked for different music but that? Like jesus. Can't wait to see what they have in store for Nikki.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Could anyone tell me what Brie mode is?


I think it has something to do with her getting drunk.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

For those outside the US who have never seen Jerry Springer.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What is this 1997


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Fuck this. Bring in Maury Povich. Dude is 500 times better than Springer ever was.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bob311 said:


> So Jerry Springer gets a better entrance theme than Cesaro and Rollins xD


That's actually his show's theme song.

Source: Me being bored one afternoon and watching his show and LOL'ing at his guests / "faces of meth" models


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

People paid money to look at a picture of a tweet. As Kevin Nash would say...waaaaaaht the faaaaaaahk. fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh "IN THE WUUUMB"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That's right the last word of every sentence must be said louder


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god i know i am gonna regret not shutting off raw after nxt match

bellas
reigns/orton
and big show and herny havent appreaed yet


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Please shit on this Baltimore!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Stop this shit already please fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Devil with the red dress on


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

This is already fucking horrendous fawk!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince5 ring the bell dammit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki looking like a Goddess as usual.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Nikki your dresses are making me hurt :yum:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shit. Shit no. Shit shit shit shit. Don't tell me I missed Zayn's Raw debut.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Geez Nikki is so fucking sexy.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder if they'll do the ding ding and have them fight


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brie > Nikki


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, just one thing to say..
uttahere


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol 2 pimples on Nikki's face


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to ask a serious question. What the fuck is Brie Mode?


It's a new setting on your remote control letting you change the channel to skip anytime Brie Bella comes on the screen and return after the pathetic bitch has left.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's awful and amazing to see how out of touch WWE is with their audience. They're clueless.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Mommy, who's the old guy who looks like he hasn't been relevant since the late 90's?"


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Could anyone tell me what Brie mode is?


Well on Total Divas it's when she gets black out drunk on her ass. I'm not sure about when she's in a ring.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A second class sister? :lmao


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, Jerry Springer is perfect for wrestling. Jerry for GM.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

RACK Bella could get it. For baby got B.A.C.K.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena :bryan2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Spell sophisticated Nikki.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

God Brie is horrible on the mic. Wheres D-Bry to shove his cock down her throat and shut her up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Slut Nikki :yum::yum:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Shit. Shit no. Shit shit shit shit. Don't tell me I missed Zayn's Raw debut.



Kinda yeah dude...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sooo... you accepted her apology, making this entire segment FUCKING POINTLESS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god Monday Night Football is back. #fantasydistraction


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Push_Miz said:


> I have never watched Neville but is he a good promo cutter ?


No, Zayn has more charisma, mic skills, and is the better worker. I'd say it's like comparing Evan Bourne to Daniel Bryan. The Bourne type will get over faster do to zomg high spots, but then the audience catches on to how good the less flashy guy is.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Hate these bitches like they gave me herpes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd is really loving this.... What?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

STEAMED. Jerry would be STEAMED.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy shit this whole feud is for Total Divas...


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"In the WOMB"


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

_Dude is that your muffin?_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So this was basically a month long plug for that shit reality show?


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if the Bellas know the best part of total divas is Rosa walking around naked.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really using the Total Divas scenes for this feud :what?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

See she was the heel


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Am I the only one that can only pay attention to Nikki's tits?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nikki keeping the twins' tag music = Mega push confirmed. 8*D

Got dayum at them titties, though. bama4


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Nikki looks like a stripper...


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I dont even know anymore...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Again WWE if I wanted to watch Total Divas, I would watch that fucking show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is terrible....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What is even going on right now


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TripleHsNose said:


> Lol 2 pimples on Nikki's face


Called Hustle and Loyalty.

Respect is somewhere else.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just.....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WWE said:


> Am I the only one that can only pay attention to Nikki's tits?


They are fake.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The actual Jerry Springer Show is better than this.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Nikki looks like a stripper...



a cheap one at that. :hmm:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Double turn incoming!

Brie's the real bitch.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

They're not using Total Divas to push this feud they're using this feud to push Total Divas.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well damn Nikki...


----------



## thedivaoftomorrow (Sep 6, 2014)

*AJ AND PAIGE PLEASE SAVE US NOW. Kick both bellas ass and throw them out of the arena on their fake plastic asses.*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This fucking shit LMAO THEIR DAD!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

GODDAMMIT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh god

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh no. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

...and you know what...-Nikki


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> They are fake.


So was Trish's.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

AHHAHAHA jesus christ.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SAVE US JERRY :maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

FUCKING LOL AT THE DAD SEGMENT XD


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"PLEASE FIX THIS JERRY"

:maury


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


I wish I could rep you 10000 times for this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jerry Springer man, he was relevant about 20 year ago.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Holy cunt. Nikki :kobe6 She is fucking amazing.

How Cena couldn't wanna marry that and not spend life with her? The cunt is fried.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

And next The Miz's dad!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Their dad looks like Cena. WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wrestling has sunk to a new low.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The parents are just as bad of actors fpalm


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, I thought total divas was acknowledged as scripted on RAW.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fans?

What fans?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

shoot me now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I couldn't... changed the channel. Someone tell me when it's over please.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

THIS just turned to utter shit


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA THE ACTING FROM THE DAD


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

This is the best segment in the history of Monday Night RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So neither if the Bellas' patents last name is Bella :maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The dad and mom are getting in this. And they're just as "good" of actors as the daughters.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I fucking can't with this.:Jordan


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Nikki just said to Brie "You're the reason dad left us"
Both of you are the reason a lot of viewers are probably leaving Raw and flipping the channel right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL 

DAT ACTING


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

This entire family can't promo for shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Their fucking parents?

"Im having a really hard time understanding what's going on here." Same here bitch.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Miz's Parents vs The Bellas Parents at WM 31 :vince5 Book it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm actually crying at how bad this is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can see that shitty mic skills runs in the family.

Ba-zing.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this segment is giving me AIDS


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

This is the most cringe worthy performance I've ever witness. The Bella's are grade A shit.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

ROFL THAT DAD SEGMENT :lmao


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Drinking contest... drink every time I give a fuck. You'll be CM Punk sober.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lmaoooooooooooooooo bruh.......bruh I can't :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just roll in from work and I see the NXT crew on Raw... WTF?! 

Outstanding match?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh god where are Kazarian and Daniels when you need them?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Done. That's all the "Raw" I can take for one night. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is terrible. Did the mom just turn heel?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'And you know what?....'

'And you know what?....'

'And you know what?....'

'And you know what?....'

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*"PLEASE HELP US, JERRY!"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you want to be relevant in popular culture in 2014, don't hire Jerry Springer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

These celebrites or well-known people should keep cameras out of their personal lives, even if it is all a show. 9/10 they come across as real douchebags.

Hogan Knows Best for example


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You broke my HEARTT


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've turned Raw off and will try turning back on in ten minutes. Right now this sucks.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

_...but you know whaaaa?_


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

We need Cena in this.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol what is going on :faint:


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Nikki with dat Miley Cyrus voice


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is like some serious Ashlee Simpson & Jessica Simpson storytelling right here.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena should come AA this dick face


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brie is a better mic worker than Nikki, imho. :draper2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"You're tearing me apart!" or some other dribble.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

JJ BELLA LOL


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking skinny jeans......


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdamn, this shit horrible. 

Look at this lil punk ass.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Not sure if Drama or Comedy :maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ANOTHER BELLA


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can Brock please come F-5 everyone in the ring fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

There's ANOTHER BELLA? Ffs, please end this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh no the brother....those pants...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

JJ Bella :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God please, please kill me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat entrance music.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Giants/Lions game just ended, decided to flip over... and just fpalm


back to Chargers/Cards I go.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JJ Bella, lmao. What's with his undersized suit?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

JJ BELLA :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JJ has total divas music as his theme :LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL 

He coming to the TD theme :sodone


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Mama Bella is solid on the mic. Bad acting clearly comes from Papa Bella.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JJ gets entrance music :ti


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Why are none of their parents named Bella


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This shit is hilarious I can't even front.

I'm legit laughing with tears :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh good lord, fuck everything that's happening right now.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"JJ Bella"
What an unfortunate name  I bet he gets the shit kicked out of him once a month.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm watching this on mute.

It's weird. Weird, but good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It won't stop

hahahahahahaha

Fuck this company so hard.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:nowordsuttahere


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ a younger brother? They really want to be the Kardashians don't they?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is so bad it's hilarious :lmao The family is full of bad actors/actresses.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Who are these people?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I bet he loves having to walk out to this theme :lmao

Are you sure it isn't Fandangos brother?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat feel when the Bellas' mom is actually better looking than her daughters. Wouldn't mind getting some of dem MILF and cookies. bama Looks like Daddy Bella is the one at fault for their girls looking like Mr. Ed.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jacket is too tight there JJ


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Fuck sake. I know they aren't actors but the least they could do is have them work on their acting.

JJ gonna get a contract with WWE as a wrestler.. "He haz duh lewk".


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh yeah. Football is on...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry Springer is a better mic worker than 99% of the roster. Dude would make an amazing chicken shit heel manager.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Brie is awful, just just awful


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IS THAT FANDANGO


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck i am doing with my life.. It's 5 AM in here and i am staying awake for this crap??

God what's wrong with me...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Oh no." - Cole 

What everyone is saying at this point...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

JJ vs. Cena vs. Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fuck me. Why couldn't DirecTV show up today instead of tomorrow. No ESPN till tomorrow at noon. So I'm stuck with this shit. *


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cringe worthy :maury


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

FUCKING END THIS.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This acting, this plot, this show...

I can't even...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm actually quite entertained


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DOWN GOES JJ :ti


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Another Bella :lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I am embarrassed to be watching this right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:sodone​


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

If there father didn't care enough to raise them why would this be breaking his heart? And why would he care enough to show up on RAW?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For the love of humanity and wrestling...make this fucking shit stop!!! Please, my brain is melting!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

This segment summed up:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerry is too damn old for this shit.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Where's Finlay and jamie Noble when you need them...


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Cole: "DOWN GOES JJ!"

JBL: "Who cares?"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They're gonna recap this shit like 8000 times, right?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL everyone and their momma can tell he's an actor


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

JJ with DAT SWERVE. Kid is the next Heyman, GOAT fucking Promo right there. Suckered the whole audience with one fucking line!!

JJ :clap

JJ :clap

JJ :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is so bad that I love it


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

For some reason I'm imagine Joey Styles screaming "CATFIGHT"!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Steph :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

"Down goes JJ"
"Who Cares?"


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm so fucking dead :lmao:lmao


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I think JJ stole Nikkis shoes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Springer. THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY, DAMN IT! :jr

Fandango and J.J. for tag champs please.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I'm not even watching this segment, just reading these comments is enough. Is it the worst segment ever?


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

What the fuck is going on..

:what :wee-bey

And what is the point of the Jason the bold headed fuck?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Black referee trying to cop some feels.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

IM IN TEARS HAHAHAHAHAH STEPHANIE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus whats up with this pin point camera work to assure no panty up skirt shots of nikki


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a wrestling show right?


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

A new low for WWE, trailer trash tv


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

OH MY GOD THE CROWD IS GOING INDIFFERANT MAGGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cmiller4642 said:


> This segment summed up:


why did this happen


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If any segment needed a chair, it's this one


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Someone needs to powerbomb Jerry through a fucking table.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This company!:duck


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wtf :lol


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

what. the. actual. fuck.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

For fuck sake this is just nonsense.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That felt like an Attitude Era Divas segment >>


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> I'm not even watching this segment, just reading these comments is enough. Is it the worst segment ever?



Yeah it's that bad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Piped in Jerry Chants, omfg


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

so bad it's good


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jerry's suit jacket is covered in makeup.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> I'm not even watching this segment, just reading these comments is enough. Is it the worst segment ever?


yes it is


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Better up that payout for Jerry now... 

Jerry's Down! Jerry's Down! Jerry's Down!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You know Jerry's a god when his glasses are able to stay on during all of that shit.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Jerry Springer and Jerry Lawler vs The Bellas at WrestleMania.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jerry's dead.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't often burst out in actual laughter when watching Raw but this is just

:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow they're even giving Jerry a fake injury :fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck everything.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Jerry's hurt" as he and Steph laugh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This shit...lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph: "Sell the injury, Jerry.

Jerry: "Lol no."


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

What happened? I missed it


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jerry F*cking Springer...Good golly :lol

Steph and Jerry laughing? :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"BRIE GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF... NOW!"

:lmao even Steph's horrible in this segment. This is comedy gold. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*NO BUYS*


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

If I thought last week segment was the worst it could possibly be, boy I was SO wrong fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jerry hurt his back, X Signs for him


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is Springer legit injured? :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this really what it's come to? How the fuck did this happen?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerry with dat selling.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Fifth Horseman said:


> A new low for WWE, trailer trash tv


Did you just wake up & forget about 98-00? :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"This is humiliating"
You're tellin me, Springer!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

People wonder why wrestling fans get made fun of fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Jerry Springer on* Raw in 2014 IN A DIVAS SEGMENT
*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> why did this happen


Because Tommy Dreamer is hardcore!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wtf hahahahahahaha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

which world war 2? are you serious, cole?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

How did Jerry get hurt? Did they crush his boner.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

why

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> That felt like an Attitude Era Divas segment >>


Except without the near-nudity, which makes it pointless.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Jerry Springer is a better mic worker than 99% of the roster. Dude would make an amazing chicken shit heel manager.


That would actually be cool, it's a decent fallback if he doesn't want to do his show anymore.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"This is humiliating." - Jerry Springer

Even that man knows this shit is awful.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jerry laughing, said "I'm okay." Then "This is humiliating."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This never would have happen on the Murray show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DING DING ringside doctor for Jerry
Probably needs a new hip the old fucker

:maury:maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Y)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that botch rollup spot with all 4 of them
:Jordan
Jesus fuck what a cluster fuck
AND HOW IS BRIES BUTTCRACK SO FUCKING LOW not even a peek


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Good god, that was the worst thing I've ever seen :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Selling that injury like a pro, Jerry's the man. :homer4


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was amazing, i was legit in tears lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Springer with dat Ziggler sell.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

lol wtf. I turn this shit on and see Springer going off on a stretcher.

:bow:bow:bow:bow 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Shit like this suppose to draw interest.

It did the exact opposite and made even less people care.

Springer sells better than Cena & Roman tho


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Springer with the thumbs up.

As if anyone gaf.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad that piece of shit segment is over.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Jerry sells better than Cena


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

They pan to the crowd and show a couple people on their phones.,.. lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Foley approves of Springer's post-injury thumbs up.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Hahahaha wtf is he really hurt


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I cant stop laughing. What the fuck


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I'm not sure... I think we're here... yup, we're here... at the end of the business.


----------



## NickdaNasty (May 27, 2014)

I was hoping Orton would come out an RKO Jerry


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like I was right to change the channel. :lmao :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Springer sells better than Cena.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am laughing like a crazy man. Amazing TV.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane Kong said:


> I think JJ stole Nikkis shoes.


He's going to sniff them back at the hotel.

Now it's a real Springer show.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

that was painful


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

How did Nikki's dress stay covering her ass? SO mad about that.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn Jerry


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jerry Springer being wheeled out on a stretcher. What the fuck is going on with this show?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of fucking WWII stretcher are these assholes working with?

This is what I'm working with:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL fuckin hysterical. springer and steph were both laughing. that replay on the thumbs up haha.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least that's over.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

bahahahaahaahahaaahhaaah this is fuckin nuts :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I was always a Sally Jesse Raphael fan anyways. Suck if Springer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

It's just a satire of the attitude era played by the cast of the mickey mouse squad. 

Orton vs Reigns. So we'll see another couple cool RKO spots......yay.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The suffering is over


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> What kind of fucking WWII stretcher are these assholes working with?
> 
> This is what I'm working with:


Budget cuts bro


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well JJ coming out to girly music was funny at least.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The WWE deserves any and all criticism they receive.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

My thunderous erection aside, that was genuinely one of the worst segments of all time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tears of laughter, swear to God
You guys in the thread make that segment much funnier


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL that's what they get for this stupid segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If Orton doesn't go over Reigns tonight.....


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I honestly thought it was Fandango walking with them in Total Divas until the brother came out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Jerry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao never thought I would be thankful for a commercial break....

Alright Bellacrap supporters, defend that crap :duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury <----Maury's reaction to this entire product.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that segment + this thread = hilarious


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the show that once had HHH throw raw meat at the screen to resemble the brains he had fucked out of Kane's dead ex while having sex with a mannequin dolled up to resemble said ex...

Yet this fucking shit we just saw just made that segment look like acting gold.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JBL calling for Jason to be fired made my night lol, I love his faux outrage at times, he can get me laughing.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

that was god awful. didn't think it could have gotten worse but it did


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> If Orton doesn't go over Reigns tonight.....


Go over the dude who has lost less than 10% of his past 100 matches? No way. :vince3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the fuck can you be content with putting trainwreck, catastrophic segments on your program? YOU KNOW THIS SHIT IS GOING TO SUCK AND YOU STILL PUT IT ON TV. Incompetent imbeciles. All of them.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

well at least both bellas lost their heels


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

that was fuckin hysterical.....lighten up everyone lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> So glad that piece of shit segment is over.


No!!! We need *more* of this total shite :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if raw ended with the NXT match, it would have been the best raw of the year


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My face during that whole clusterfuck.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

People at WWE gotta' be loving this forum. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this is the final draft.... meaning this shit was approved.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

skarvika said:


> Go over the dude who has lost less than 10% of his past 100 matches? No way. :vince3


Makes me sad that it's probably true.

Even though it makes more sense for them to go 1-1 into NoC.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

"tears of joy!.. thats what we will tell the children... tears of joy!!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the segment. It was tongue in cheek humor. Not everything has to be ultra serious, making the bella feud really serious wouldn't work because nobody gives a fuck. 

Also, please let JJ Bella be a surprise entrant in the royal rumble


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh, Giants lost, Bellas segment done, time to get back to the show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wonder if Ambrose returns tonight? I hope


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Were those their real parents?
They looked white as fuck
But Bellas look latina as fuck or is it all that fake tan


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Still not tuned in for that shit. NOPE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There better be some fucking Swagger tonight. Gonna be hella upset if there isn't.

Decent enough RAW, though, far better than it's been the past couple weeks minus the Springer shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Were those their real parents?
> They looked white as fuck
> But Bellas look latina as fuck or is it all that fake tan


Fake Tan


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Go over the dude who has lost less than 10% of his past 100 matches? No way. :vince3


I'm hoping for Jericho to interfere. Then Reigns gets pissed. Then Jericho gives him a Codebreaker and leaves as a heel, setting up his return.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Stardust time


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

GOLDSTAR IS HERE!!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol That segment had me howling. Pro Wrestling is so much more fun when you don't take shit seriously.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Man. I love Goldust's jacket. It's so fucking GOAT.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Austin Tweeted:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWECreative_ish · 4m 
There was a small part of you hoping @RandyOrton would come out and finish off Jerry Springer. #RAWTonight

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI STARDUST :mark:

Let the hate begin :kobe9


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck can you be content with putting trainwreck, catastrophic segments on your program? YOU KNOW THIS SHIT IS GOING TO SUCK AND YOU STILL PUT IT ON TV. Incompetent imbeciles. All of them.


PREACH :clap :floyd1


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that trap bass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> There better be some fucking Swagger tonight. Gonna be hella upset if there isn't.
> 
> Decent enough RAW, though, far better than it's been the past couple weeks minus the Springer shit.


That's completely accurate.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Gold and Stardust. :lol

why did they start calling them that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I felt like Usos were so close to saying N!GGA right there.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't believe that segment was almost half an hour. fpalm


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

WWE's new signing


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait Los Matadores is still a thing?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Los Matadores has fought and loss them like 3 times already, jfc.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stardust would look so much crazier/better with a bald head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

skarvika said:


> I can't believe that segment was almost half an hour. fpalm


I can LOL its WWFuckery


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

#saveusambrose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> There better be some fucking Swagger tonight. Gonna be hella upset if there isn't.
> 
> Decent enough RAW, though, far better than it's been the past couple weeks minus the Springer shit.


I'm impressed with this RAW. Basically every feud was somehow touched upon.

Stuff that is missing: Bo/Swagger, Henry/Show/Wyatts (?), Orton/Reigns


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing I took from that segment is JJ Gacia is better actor then his sisters fpalm

I'm just waiting for Reigns Train and Bella marks to approve this shit now I literally cannot wait to hear them tell how good the segment was and what kind of spin they put on it. The only thing that can save tonight is the Orton face turn I'm expecting.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"Can you imagine these guys with the tag team titles Kang??" :jbl
Well actually yeah, considering they were the champs earlier this year.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao These f*cking Jerry Springer gifs :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gold star vs matadores, the Main Event, ME has moved to Raw I see


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Los Matadores has fought and loss them like 3 times already, jfc.


The WWE needs jobbers.

Like this guy. ---------->









8*D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I can LOL its WWFuckery


Segment of the year :maury


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh look it's primo and epico jobbing again


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ay, I like that finisher tho.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dark Matter is a pretty raw title for a finisher, tbh.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Cross Rhodes is a million times better than whatever the fuck that was.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That Springer segment though :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope The Usos drop the Title, I want a back and forth with these Teams


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd rather see shit like this than the Bella feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its pretty sad the NXT tag match was way better than this tag match


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get the titles off the fucking Usos already PLEASE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Usos acting like they about to fight in the street.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

So the babyface tag team champions attack the heels after a clean win with foreign objects? 

lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Show is teetering on a 3/10 for me now.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Dark Matter is a pretty raw title for a finisher, tbh.


You know it fits with the whole cosmology theme right?


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Were those their real parents?
> They looked white as fuck
> But Bellas look latina as fuck or is it all that fake tan


Of course it's their parents, definitely their parents.

If you'd watched Total Divas you'd know.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

The ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK!!! :maury


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can imagine Vince in the back and on his back in laughter, kicking his legs in the air :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck Joan Rivers


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


>


WTF is in the background :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

aww RIP Joan Rivers


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Fuck Joan Rivers


:lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This must be filling up the Michael Sam time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow Joan Rivers was even old back in the 80s LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

cmiller4642 said:


> So the babyface tag team champions attack the heels after a clean win with foreign objects?
> 
> lol


After being attacked by the heels before and after the match multiple times, yes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Fuck Joan Rivers


Why do you want to fuck a pile of ashes?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still in denial.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stad said:


>


There is so much wrong in that gif...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

That Bellas segment was amazing because of how horrible it was...also "this is humiliating" lol


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Joan Rivers :jose :romo5


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Steph :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joan Rivers has a few words for the Usos. Fuck YOO


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> WTF is in the background :lmao


I'm gonna have nightmares now.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Whilst it's a shame Joan Rivers passed away, there is no need for this tribute. She had very little direct connection to WWE and I don't see the point in this tribute. It just doesn't feel genuine.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao I still can't with these Jerry Springer gis


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> I can imagine Vince in the back and on his back in laughter, kicking his legs in the air :lmao


Saying "NOW THATS TELEVISION"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why do you want to fuck a pile of ashes?


It's my thing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn she looked up there in Age back then


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why do you want to fuck a pile of ashes?


This.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> That Bellas segment was amazing because of how horrible it was...also "this is humiliating" lol


Its quite impressive that of all people, Jerry Springer was the one who was thinking "c'mon, no one is going to believe this is real!"


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


>


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWE Raw discussion has turned into link your favorite Jerry Springer gif :lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

These Springer gifs are great lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

tommo010 said:


>


More like 

wHHHo booked this crap?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Bunny jacked Slater like he stole some Trix Cereal


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stad said:


>


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SLATOR GATOR!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So no Swagger, but I have to sit through fucking ADAM ROSE? fpalm


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder if we'll find out who the bunny is :drake1

And I hope we get an Adam Rose heel turn.. I wanna see Leo Kruger :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm still in denial.


C'mere.

*holds my bae*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the last hour of raw is forgettable

wow


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Do we know who the bunny is?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Adam Rose, please just die.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And more jobber shit.

I feel like I'm watching a parody of wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosita getting them chingle chingle.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Hornswoggle in the Leprechaun? :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Kane Kong said:


> Do we know who the bunny is?


Zack Ryder.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucking Adam Rose....I honestly hate this cunt as much as Cena. Put Springer back on over this twat.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509165077719957505
:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tits in the purple dress. Who?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Adam Rose makes me livid. I hate him so very much.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

EXPLICIT BUNNY VIOLENCE!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck watching Adam Rose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I either have to choose between Rose & The Bunny vs. Slater Gator or the Raw is Daytime TV thread.

Thread wins.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck this Reigns vs Orton bullshit I'm gonna go beat off and take a shower


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought they gave up on Rose?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Should kayfabe Adam Rose get some kind of title shot? Isn't he still undefeated? They talk about Rusev and they talked about Bo, but no one talks about how unstoppable Adam Rose has been.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


>


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Noo.........not adam rose, ugh.... fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

After the Bella trainwreck, this bunny shit looks like Educational TV bordering on PBS or Discovery Channel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ I miss Ambrose.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez. Shit like Adam Rose makes me feel embarrassed being a wrestling fan when there's a casual and a non wrestling fan watching with you


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509165077719957505
> :mark:


if he also shows up at Takeover :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Everytime i see Adam Rose getting Raw time, I can't help but feel bad for a lot of guys. Too many to list...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

HHHbkDX said:


> Fucking Adam Rose....I honestly hate this cunt as much as Cena. Put Springer back on over this twat.


DONT BE A LEMON


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So we advance and showcase every fucking feud BUT Swagger and Bo Dallas? What the fuck, WWE? fpalm


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

RAW just went way downhill at the start of the Bellas. Lol. glad i stopped watching after nxt match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Slater barking
:ti

Best part of raw


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rose/Bunny vs. Slater Gator at NOC?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sweet Bunny Music


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fuck Adam Rose.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Recent WWE feels like the really shitty filler episodes of anime where nothing of consequence happens and you almost realize why the vast majority of audiences treat the medium like a joke.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Its confirmed that the bunny is Shawn Michaels. Jk.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SHAWN MICHAELS IS THAT YOU?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just.


Whatever.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Its Shawn Michaels


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't believe Titus and Slater have to job to this utterly useless waste of life and his bestiality butt buddy 2 weeks in a row. Fuck this company. Seriously. What's the point of this shit?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought WWE gave up on Adam Rose.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> What the fuck, WWE? fpalm


sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Way to further bury Titus. Great use of your talent there WWE....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Adam Rose is heel, right?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie. Loved that superkick from the Bunny. :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

:ti


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

No wonder Adam Rose likes the bunny so much, its Shawn Michaels!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

And this Raw started so good.. fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey remember a few weeks back when it looked like Slater was actually getting a push?

That must've been a mistake


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

This fucking company annoys me so much how can they go from being one of the best things I ever watched to this garbage. 

I grew up loving wrestling hense why I keep watching but they just feed us this shit its annoying


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm

Bunny Splash..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck you Cole.

.........And I'm punching out.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Bunny is more over than Adam Rose, how sad is that?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

VICIOUS POST-MATCH ASSAULT


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bigg Hoss said:


> So we advance and showcase every fucking feud BUT Swagger and Bo Dallas? What the fuck, WWE? fpalm


Dont worry they will give the best thing going airtime....


You just need to Bo-Leive!

:bo:bo:bo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosita deserves more than being a Rosebud


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I came for Swagger's ass and got none. Boo.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Devitt was the bunny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No she didn't.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Titus should've gone off script and beat the living shit out of the bunny.

Can Rose just fuck off already?


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

I was expecting a 450... What a boring ass splash.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

BUNNY SPLASH :ti


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THAT SUPERKICK LOOKED LIKE SHAWN'S.

I swear I'd lose my sh*t if it really IS HBK just f'n around. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Rose is buried. The bunny is over



Unfortunately


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Adam rose sucks


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this seriously fucking necessary WWE? Do you HAVE to put this shit on TV? You realize that not ONE person on the fucking planet wants to see this, right?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone wonder about that solo push Titus wanted when he asked to be broken up from PTP?

How well did that work out...


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Val Venis?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> I thought WWE gave up on Adam Rose.



They did they are pushing The Bunny now


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Honestly what do they see in Adam Rose marketing wise.. as opposed to titus o neil...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And a Reigns promo.
What kind of torture is this?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Adam Rose should challenge Lesnar next. No one can beat him for some reason. :troll


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO, i started crying laughing at the super kick lol


----------



## thedivaoftomorrow (Sep 6, 2014)

oh god reigns.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Kenta is the bunny imo


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe that fuck Adam Rose is still undefeated.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Renee? 

Sup Broman? *daps*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns is so awful on the mic


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Bunny to beat Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania. Book it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I came for Swagger's ass and got none. Boo.


You got the Miz's ass. :draper2


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

RKO out of nowhere please? Now?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I was full of hate until I seen that hot thing in the blue dress dancing, wow!


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

But i do know One thing.. BELIEVE DAT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Charisma, personality.

Roman possesses neither of these.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that a fucking bowling glove Roman?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Renee. :]


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That Bunny climbed the ropes like Justin Gabrial :hmm:


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I JUST HEARD REIGNS SAY "BO-LIEVE THAT"

Oh no


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

That's it. I'm done. Unsubbed from the network. Fuck 'em.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I genuinely hate everytime Roman speaks. Sounds sooooo forced.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The antidote for The Vipers Venom is jerking off? :reigns3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Retweeted by Jack Swagger

Jeff Jarman @jeffjarman55

Tonight can we just forget about Springer and have 2 segments of @WWEZeb and @RealJackSwagger on @WWE #RAW ..please? #WeThePeople

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

"I'm the antidote" pumps arms. Fuck this shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow Roman... what a terrible promo.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why does this idiot cock his fucking arm?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

“I can breathe through my nose into the microphone better than anyone. Believe that.”


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Worst backstage promo I've ever witness.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Bunny for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship????????????????


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

L.I.O. said:


> I genuinely hate everytime Roman speaks. Sounds sooooo forced.


I hate his stupid "shotgun cock" arm faggotry..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I want LESNAR to destroy Adam Rose and all those clowns he brings out with him.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Reigns can't talk for shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns antidote is fisting, y'all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Zoo Crew (Bunny and El Torito) for tag champions. I don't even give a shit if furries start to watch because of them, just make it happen WWE.

Sad to see Slater Gator still be jobberific, but an Adam Rose win is always good in my book. :dance


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Please, give my gifs of the Bunny big moments :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Das it mane.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt · 10m 
Devitt is coming ... http://twitter.com/_itscourtt/status/507709919450374144/photo/1pic.twitter.com/UV3pW00ReS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BossRyder said:


> But i do know One thing.. BELIEVE DAT


Can't argue with that logic. :draper2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Antidote to Every Girl's Poison Believe That :reigns


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I look forward to the "Bunny is HBK" theorycrafting


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Reigns antidote is fisting, y'all.


Prepare your anus, Randy. :reigns3


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Brock Lesnar vs. Bunny for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship????????????????


So Zack Ryder would then be the Undisputed Champion in that case?

Seriously tho. When Reigns talks I'm just like :trips7 I wonder what Reigns Train thinks about it :maddox


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus is like one jobber level away from rapping, dancing and eating chicken just to keep his job. Homeboy better start looking at them Old Spice commercials.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

sesshomaru said:


> I look forward to the "Bunny is HBK" theorycrafting


Next week he will do a stunner


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stad said:


>


Orlando Jordon?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Honestly what do they see in Adam Rose marketing wise.. as opposed to titus o neil...


Think there's a fairly obvious answer in there somewhere


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

the bunny is zayn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I bet Springer's bank account got a nice little bump for that segment/trainwreck/hilarity/shitfest
Take your pick. I pick all 4


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Roman Reigns ladies and gentleman the future WWE champion and the guy people on this forum actually want to beat Brock fucking Lesnar at Wrestlemania fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No lie, that was a beautiful superkick


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Titus is like one jobber level away from rapping, dancing and eating chicken just to keep his job. Homeboy better start looking at them Old Spice commercials.


If that is Titus's jobber level, what is Zack Ryder's jobber level than?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At least Cena can talk.


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

The arm shotgun reminds me of this


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

TJC93 said:


> Think there's a fairly obvious answer in there somewhere


HES GOT LONG HAIR????


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I try so hard to like Reigns, but then he does a promo like that and I just can't..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If that is Titus's jobber level, what is Zack Ryder's jobber level than?


Nothing because he's white.:side:


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Prince Devitt ‏@fergaldevitt · 10m
> Devitt is coming ... http://twitter.com/_itscourtt/status/507709919450374144/photo/1pic.twitter.com/UV3pW00ReS


Oh lawd :mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel Michael Cole getting cut off by a goddamn pre-recording of Cena.

Oh look, wasting MORE time on things we've already seen. fpalm


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Someone give me a gif of the Bunny Splash.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why does this idiot cock his fucking arm?


Because he's got brain damage. No I'm seriously starting to believe he's mentally challenged. WWE is real high on those special ed campaigns, and he wears one of those things kids get when their hands are sprained anyways so they're probably using him to appeal to the "differently abled" part of the audience. You've *got* to be touched in the head to enjoy anything he does anyways.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Brock vignette.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How the hell can Cena give a promo about Hustle, Loyalty and Respect and essentially claim to be the best human being on the planet that war heroes worship and then threaten to beat up a defenseless middle aged man?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ALMOST BRINGS A TEAR IN MY EYE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

22 more minutes until overrun... I'm so tired..

20 minute Orton/Reigns? Oh god.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Eat
Sleep
Record 20x promos for the next few weeks and make milions
Repeat


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There's that word... "redemption". :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Breaking news".. fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock will be here next week confirmed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Brock's cross eye.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lesnar next week :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Roman Reigns ladies and gentleman the future WWE champion and the guy people on this forum actually want to beat Brock fucking Lesnar at Wrestlemania fpalm


BUT HE'S DA ANTIDOTE, BEWEEB DAT *loud breathing* *cocks arm like a dorky fucking doofus*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hey skarvika. I got a new person on my top 5.

Okay, main event time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Nothing because he's white.:side:


What are the different jobber levels? I'm curious...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda a long match for Reigns.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This match is going 15 minutes :wall


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No Swagger tonight. :maury I feel sorry for Thwagger. Wasted 3 hours of her life.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Swagger, so I'm done with RAW. Would have been much better if they managed to actually cover all the feuds going into NoC, but no let's have that disgrace Adam Rose wrestle and replay the same goddamn interview from Lesnar we've seen since the Smackdown after Summerslam.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I Don't know why all the Kenta and Devitt fans are so excited? I mean, sure it will be cool to see them for the week before WWE ruins them and they get released and to back to the indies. Should really just be hopeful they get out of WWE with an ounce of credibility left to their names.

And for those who aren't sure, yes that is a condemnation on WWE not the two guys.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, guess no Bo/Swagger after all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This match is going to be 20+ minutes?

Better have the oxygen tanks ready


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Next Week


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paul12907 said:


> Next Week


Can't wait :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Only thing you really did to Jericho was push him. :lol


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope Bo Dallas feuds with Reigns for the right to say

"Bo-lieve dat"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> No Swagger tonight. :maury I feel sorry for Thwagger. Wasted 3 hours of her life.


No swaggie booty for her


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If that is Titus's jobber level, what is Zack Ryder's jobber level than?


i bet you he is the bunny


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No Swagger, so I'm done with RAW. Would have been much better if they managed to actually cover all the feuds going into NoC, but no let's have that disgrace Adam Rose wrestle and replay the same goddamn interview from Lesnar we've seen since the Smackdown after Summerslam.


Its a good thing Swagger isn't on, he sucks so awkward to watch


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm finding the commercials to be more enjoyable than the show. This is depressing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton Reigns

:bean

uttahere


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Orton finna need back surgery if he's working a 20 min match with Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I'm finding the commercials to be more enjoyable than the show. This is depressing.


Still a better show than the last couple weeks. Truly the WOAT's.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Monday night recaps


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys Reigns has expanded his move set for this week. Just u wait.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hahahaha my girlfriend who is a casual wrestling fan who LOVES roman reigns even just asked me why they give him a microphone he cant talk.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No Swagger, so I'm done with RAW. Would have been much better if they managed to actually cover all the feuds going into NoC, but no let's have that disgrace Adam Rose wrestle and replay the same goddamn interview from Lesnar we've seen since the Smackdown after Summerslam.


Had to endure 2 hours and 45 minutes just to realize Swagger ain't gonna be on RAW. :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Arm wrestling contest on Smackdown?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really "arm wrestling" no shenanigans will happen there unk2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else looking forward to Russo's shoot on this Raw?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> I Don't know why all the Kenta and Devitt fans are so excited? I mean, sure it will be cool to see them for the week before WWE ruins them and they get released and to back to the indies. Should really just be hopeful they get out of WWE with an ounce of credibility left to their names.
> 
> And for those who aren't sure, yes that is a condemnation on WWE not the two guys.


I wouldn't call KENTA and Devitt indy wrestlers.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Golly I wonder who will win! unk4


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Orton with the jobber entrance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark Henry always has an "arm wrestling contest" with the person he's feuding against.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will Henry win this Arm Wrestling contest tho? The last few ones he been in didn't turn out so well


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Henry about to win, Rusev cheats (might or might no succeed)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big ass sign.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I miss Ambrose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another Reigns pop. No boo's lets not BS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Roman just get lost trying to find the stairs? :lmao


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

this was probably the worst "season premier" of raw in the history of raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2J to cost Orton the match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Feel sorry for Reigns.. the split is already happening with the cheers more and more being women and children and losing the male audience slowly. They just handled his push all wrong and couldn't accentuate his strengths and hide the weaknesses after the Shield broke up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is this match getting a title match intro?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Arm wrestling contest on Smackdown?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Regns is already gassed from walking down all those stairs ha hah a


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Drink for every clothsline by Reigns


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

It's a big fight feel? When both dudes get virtually no pops?? HUH?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is this turning into a cage match?


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Lol that sell from Roman.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Reigns needs a new attire


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


Oh yeah. Believe that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


Only if they've had their shots.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh Jesus. Reigns is calling spots now. He doesn't know how to whisper. Orton is bad....this dude....the fuck.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


Only to tick off "shag twins" from my bucket list, but I'd much prefer a Paige and Becky Lynch threesome :banderas


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

lol at cole botch " shield braden " lmao


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

punch punch punch Kick punch kick clothesline

It is like some shitty 80s Beatemup game

ma gawd mygull a suplex


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns so gassed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So this is the main event? All right I'm done.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Did Roman Reigns just do his First suplex?!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Since when the hell does a match with no title on the line get an introduction.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns is so.....bland.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Commercial already? Reigns needs a rest already....Believe that :reigns


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

*Do something other than punches you untalented Samoan fuck *


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

An arm wrestling contest on Smackdown between Mark Henry and Rusev..

Because that won't end in an all out brawl :drake1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bet ya'll $50 this match resumes on TV with a resthold


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Reigns at all, but he's been doing a suplex his last couple matches. Come on now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> Since when the hell does a match with no title on the line get an introduction.


When it has the new unbeatable Superman, Roman Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


If they promised me to drop their feud.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

First down Chargers


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

LETS count reigns moves aside of his Punches and headbutts


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bring back Popcorn chicken and chicken snackers, KFC. Your food is utter garbage.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Only to tick off "shag twins" from my bucket list, but I'd much prefer a Paige and Becky Lynch threesome :banderas



But they're not really "twins" anymore :jericho2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reigns needed Rollins and Ambrose to hide his weaknesses. He's just not gonna make it on his own. He's just not ready yet.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> But they're not really "twins" anymore


DEM TITTAYYYYYYYYYYYYS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> If they promised me to drop their feud.


:rudy I don't believe you


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> First down Chargers


No, touchdown Chargers!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

3rd hour has been pretty bad. First two was actually fun.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WWE said:


> Bet ya'll $50 this match resumes on TV with a resthold


Deal. 




































Sucker. :vince$


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

"LETH GO WO-MIN!!!"








Me


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


> Had to endure 2 hours and 45 minutes just to realize Swagger ain't gonna be on RAW. :lol


I just wanted to see his ass, man. enaldo RAW has been such garbage the past couple weeks that it was all I had to look forward to. At least this RAW was passable, but I have a feeling they pulled Swagger from the show cause of the tweet he retweeted and Zeb made a tweet that was rather offensive/explicit that he later deleted.

This main event is gonna be shit, tho, so I'm just watching the discussion thread in case something interesting actually happens. (which it won't)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Me


You're a dog? unk


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Batz said:


> 3rd hour has been pretty bad. First two was actually fun.


Maybe fun to make fun of.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


Immediately :banderas


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WWE owes me $50.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was the guy last week that bet a month's salary on the Cena/Lesnar match :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone won 50 bucks off WWE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they had the Reigns beat down happen during commercial :maury

:cole3 The WWE App!


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Rollins is topless.. Kane and Rollins are gonna interfere and Dean is gonna return :mark: Calling it now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> :rudy I don't believe you


You shouldn't :brock3


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

The girl wearing the "Brie Mode" shirt who held up a "Let's go Cena" sign earlier is clapping for Reigns.
The girl next to her who is wearing an "Austin 3:16" shirt who held up a "Cena sucks" sign earlier isn't.
Speaks volumes.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

El Despiadado said:


> An arm wrestling contest on Smackdown between Mark Henry and Rusev..
> 
> Because that won't end in an all out brawl :drake1


I'm sure one will win the contest with no funny business and then they'll shake hands and walk away.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> WWE owes me $50.


Didn't shake on it :vince2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match is dreadful...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> 3rd hour has been pretty bad. First two was actually fun.



:agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT Pose tho!


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

To steal a Family Guy quote, I feel like Roman Reigns takes baths when he should really be taking showers.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Gregory Shane Helms ‏@ShaneHelmsCom

I felt so stupid in that bunny suit tonight.

:mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If the Bella Twins walked in your house and said get in bed with us would u go?


no. i would never betray saraya-jade.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

WWE said:


> Bet ya'll $50 this match resumes on TV with a resthold


Well you weren't wrong tbfair :jericho3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

skarvika said:


> The girl wearing the "Brie Mode" shirt who held up a "Let's go Cena" sign earlier is clapping for Reigns.
> The girl next to her who is wearing an "Austin 3:16" shirt who held up a "Cena sucks" sign earlier isn't.
> Speaks volumes.


Unfortunately, the girl that was cheering for Cena is the hotter one.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

This bum supposedly will main event WM 31 against Lesnar, *FUCK OFF*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Bella Twins/Jerry Springer segment was more entertaining than this match. Rollins and Ambrose hid Reign's weaknesses well. He is just not going to make it on his own.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> You're a dog? unk


I'm actually finding more amusement in this post and that goofy dog picture than I am with this show tonight. :booklel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns with dat lifeless selling followed by close lines yawn.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Orton seems to be actually trying to carry this match. Reigns just has no rhythm at all. Everything outside of his 3 moves looks awkward as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is so bad what do they see in this guy


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's time for Randy to turn face again. Unlike most of the roster he's still really over. With this lack of starpower on the roster right now they need someone that the fans want to cheer for at the top.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, dat sellin.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> You shouldn't :brock3


:wilson


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

hou713 said:


> It's time for Randy to turn face again. Unlike most of the roster he's still really over. With this lack of starpower on the roster right now they need someone that the fans want to cheer for at the top.


NOOOOOOOO!! Face Orton is unbearable.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:reigns *kicked in the gut* "Hmmmm."


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Aside of the suplex reigns didnt Show any move in 10 Minutes now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They've lost the crowd... even a superplex barely got a response out of them.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Another commercial break COME ON


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Another Commercial? Noooooooooooo


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is so bad what do they see in this guy












:vince5


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm no Orton fan, but he's twice the worker Reigns is.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy fuck another commercial.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

they may as well be wearing headsets they are calling so loudly to eachother jfc


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns looking at the ref when pinned.

Another commercial?!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton outworking Reigns yet again.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

If Randy Orton wins this match clean, I will buy you all a round.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

hou713 said:


> It's time for Randy to turn face again. Unlike most of the roster he's still really over. With this lack of starpower on the roster right now they need someone that the fans want to cheer for at the top.


They've been subtly teasing a face turn for weeks now but ruined it when he attacked Jericho


----------



## Gary Bell (Feb 12, 2014)

What the fuck has roman done this match lmao


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> they may as well be wearing headsets they are calling so loudly to eachother jfc


Nah, crowd's just dead.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE said:


> Another commercial break COME ON



:vince$


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If Reigns is going to be the next Cena he needs to at least be able to put on decent matches. Cena isn't the best wrestler, but he knows how to work with people to put on decent matches. Reigns can't even do that.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

WWE you better drop that cage down


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Orton outworking Reigns yet again.


You cant be surprised...


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

autechrex said:


> I'm sure one will win the contest with no funny business and then they'll shake hands and walk away.


Seriously, when was the last time you saw something like an arm wrestling contest or similar not end in a brawl? Rusev will punch Henry and assault him.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Carson Palmer's decision making has been pretty inconsistent this game.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> :vince$


That's all the money he'll have left after MNF crushes them this fall :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Orton outworking Reigns yet again.


And that surprises you? Lol.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Orton isn't carrying shit. Dull match.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If Reigns is going to be the next Cena he needs to at least be able to put on decent matches. Cena isn't the best wrestler, but he knows how to work with people to put on decent matches. Reigns can't even do that.


No doubt that is true. But Roman is young. That doesnt mean that he will get there, he might not have it. But the dude is young.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Watching Reigns makes me think : 

This guy is NOT going to be ready to get the RUB from Brock at WM31.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So are we gonna get this Unforgettable moment Triple H was talking about?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton should add another pose to his arsenal and save the legend pose for after the rko


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RKO! RKO! RKO!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just remembered that Raw is in Baltimore tonight, and I could've possible went & got a chance to take a picture with Roman to show you all the resemblance between me and him................

























*D'AH WELL!*

Getting ready to go to the Destiny Midnight Release Party!


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Saint Dick said:


> Orton isn't carrying shit. Dull match.


Lol reigns did 1 suplex in 15 Minutes thats it.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Was Roman having a seizure?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha he's had that "rest hold" on "reigns" for a while.. Why do I believe dat.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That Liam Neeson movie looks Boss as fuck.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Getting beat down most of a match. Yep Reigns is Cena Jr.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh god he's Hulking up. fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So Orton has Reigns in a headlock, I go take a piss, come back and Orton has Reigns in headlock. Have they been doing that for the past 5-10 minutes!?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Just remembered that Raw is in Baltimore tonight, and I could've possible went & got a chance to take a picture with Roman to show you all the resemblance between me and him................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We care


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

These two have zero chemistry.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

PROGRESS!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A new move from Reigns?! :faint:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Watching Reigns makes me think :
> 
> This guy is NOT going to be ready to get the RUB from Brock at WM31.


There's no one else to give the rub to though. If they give it to Bryan, it'll be almost EXACTLY like this year, and the only other guy I can think of is Ambrose, but I think they see him as more of a mid-carder. It'll be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Where are Roman's moves huh where the fuck are his filler moves armdargs, power slams , ddts, he has nothing. He can't even go on the mic at least you could say he can't wrestle but can go on the mic against everybody but *HE CAN'T. Every commercial break he down on a rest hold FUCK HIM CAN'T WRESTLE AND HAS NO MIC SKILLS FUCK HIM*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I tune into Monday Night Football and watch my Giants stink up the joint and I tune back into Raw just in time to see one of the worst TV segments the WWE has done all year, and I just found out I missed an NXT spotlight match involving the four NXT Title match participants. 

You know...life is just not fair sometimes.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't like that Reigns always looks like he's having a seizure.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Just remembered that Raw is in Baltimore tonight, and I could've possible went & got a chance to take a picture with Roman to show you all the resemblance between me and him................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy me a copy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Orton PowerSlam :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns with that fifth move!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I want the Bella Twins back on screen at least they are nice to look at.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

619 dropkick fuck off Reigns.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Orton crawling there for the dropkick spot. fpalm


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I wanna see Reigns botching that dropkick :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Five moves of dooom


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> So are we gonna get this Unforgettable moment Triple H was talking about?


We've had it, it was the Bella/Springer segment because all of us that saw it will never forget it aige


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like the show is going into


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Orton doesn't want to be there!'

As Orton clearly puts himself on the bottom rope.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I always loved that backbreaker from Orton.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That backbreaker... Gotta love it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That backbreaker looked vicious.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns calling spots as clear as cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> There's no one else to give the rub to though. If they give it to Bryan, it'll be almost EXACTLY like this year, *and the only other guy I can think of is Ambrose, but I think they see him as more of a mid-carder*. It'll be interesting to see what they do.


That's because they're STUPID.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

It's convenient that the Roman Kick is always set up camera side. Worse set up for a move ever, just move off the damn rope! Rivals the 619 for stupidity.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns makes it so obvious when he's looking at the ref, he can't even do the basics. :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Just have Orton win clean so we can be done with this tripe.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Reigns gettin' those boos after kicking out :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Goat powerslam from Orton


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah someone is getting punted tonight.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool powerslam though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's because they're STUPID.


Can't deny that :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> Reigns makes it so obvious when he's looking at the ref, he can't even do the basics. :lol


He wrestles about as well as Ryan Reynolds acts.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

blood goatee


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna see another awesome RKO.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Get ready for DA SUPERMAN PAWNCH annnnd there it is


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seriously. Reigns is just such a bore to watch, man..


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Knew that was coming.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WTH?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Please have Ambrose come out!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This better be a set up for Dean Ambrose to return tonight.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I gave Reigns a chance but he's just not entertaining at all. Mind boggling that this guy is in the main event scene and not guys like Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes Ambrose :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What the hell?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

For a second I thought Orton was telling Reigns to come pin him


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What the...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Uhh, what the fuck?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

obligatory Kane interference


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol they had to put the music on too.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Wow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol. This was called like 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck is this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cage theme music!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao the cage theme music even now


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG NO REIGNS IS COMING OUT ON TOP


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Ambrose/Reigns vs Rollins/Kane/Orton in a cage match at night of champions


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Time for Reigns to destroy all three of them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reigns just Supermans his way out :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins clearly could have made it in.:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahhhh wat the fuck ever man.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> lol they had to put the music on too.


dude it's the Steel Cage's entrance theme


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at him not being able to make it.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Fuck Roman Reigns


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

OH SHIT that's nice.

Fuck the fightback though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rollins fucked up.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

you. have. got. to. be. kidding. me


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Firefighter9050 said:


> We care


I care that you don't care.




Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> If Reigns is going to be the next Cena he needs to at least be able to put on decent matches. Cena isn't the best wrestler, but he knows how to work with people to put on decent matches. Reigns can't even do that.


I personally don't even want him to be the next Cena, I'd prefer him to be the next Orton.




DashingRKO said:


> Buy me a copy












lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Climb the cage? Open the door? No...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh fuck this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT WAS THE POINT


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

can't they climb the cage or you know...use the damn door?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is so stupid.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That is seriously pathetic. Even if Reigns gets destroyed now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Get it, Seth!


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Seth "Superfly" Rollins :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

ROLLINS THE GOAT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Kane didn't even get hit.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

That spear was fucking awful. Edge-level running hug.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Rollins!!!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Reigns with the tickle hug!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins here to save the day.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Again. Seth saving this shit.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you Seth.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, Yes, Yes.

Fucking love Rollins.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AMBROSE INCOMING


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

2 cage spots tonight!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Seth saves the day.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rollins shows up Reigns with one move.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Rollins had to save the night with a bump. That's why Rollins is the man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on dean


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rollins just saved this match with that spot

"he landed right on Roman Reigns" well no shit jerry fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

A holy sh*t for just that?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank YOU Rollins :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice spot by Rollins. This is still so fucking stupid...


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

rollins:rollins

:mark:!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Rollins still protecting Reigns :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wow..


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Was that a piped in holy shit chant?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho already did that spot, Seth.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Rollins! Reigns is clearly the worst member of the shield. How can the WWE be so blind?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jericho already did that


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Doesn't take away the fact he destroyed all three of them at once.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Imagine if they give Reigns and Orton the Cell match instead of Ambrose and Rollins. :ti


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Uh oh, Cole is using his quiet morning voice.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So when does the season end?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a dud for a segment so far...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> jericho already did that



No Jericho invented that :jericho2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Psycho Orton is awesome.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

"To_night_ just isn't your _day_!"

Nice one Orton. :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's wearing a fucking flak jacket.

If you want to make an impact, take the jacket and then beat the shit out of him with the chair.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Tonight just isn't your day!.. That's philosophical shit.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


> jericho already did that


Jericho Invented it :jericho2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

now put the chair around his neck and curbstomp him


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

this stupid quiet commentator bullshit It is atrocious, can they just stop doing that ? they should be going nuts selling the action but nope quiet and somber


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Do a curb stomp and punt at the same time.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Rollins just saved this match with that spot
> 
> "he landed right on Roman Reigns" well no shit jerry fpalm


His commentary is vital for us WWE Radio app listeners.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Incoming, "is that the best you got, I'm still here" promo from Reigns next week


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes Seth!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Since I'm a fan of all 3 guys....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk25 said:


> Was Roman having a seizure?


He was having an asthma attack


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Uh oh, Cole is using his quiet morning voice.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No Ambrose tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sold it Better than Sheamus


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Piped in chants for the sold out... didn't see anyone camera side chanting.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns still sells the curb stomp better than Sheamus.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This segment blows. Also reigns moved the chair into position for the black out. Fucking dumb


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So the main event was shit, right?

And Reigns needed 3 motherfuckers to finally put his bitch ass down?

fpalm fpalm fpalm

Last hour was GARBAGE.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I made you what you are

JFC Rollins you coulda taught him how to wrestle at least


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Orton and Rollins almost made that whole thing worth it. Not quite, but almost.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The roof would of blown off if Ambrose's music hit, missed moment there.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

No Ambrose fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I made you and I can break you!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns sold that curbstomp pretty well, unlike some people. *coughsheamuscough*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So this is now a full on Reigns/Rollins feud where Ambrose is not going to get revenge. This is what you'd expect...

They seriously have no idea what they have. Once again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins vs Reigns Hell in a Cell in 2 months coming


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Rollins saved the segment, but it was still so bad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

JR would be fucking livid right now selling the shit out of this beatdown.

Instead we get these three retards speaking in Owen Voice ruining the impact of it all.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

My reaction to RAW


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Roman walking up to the crossbody eying him down the whole time. :lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rollins is killing it at the moment this guy is the real deal


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins flew!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

And the season premiere ends with a whimper.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The 3rd hour if Raw (outside of Seth diving off the cage) should've died on the womb


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

About time it's done. Geeze.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Authority acting like a real faction.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Woof...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randal with dat trash talk and dem chair shots. bama LOL'd at his "*Tonight* just isn't your *day*" botch, but it's all good since it'll just become more ammo for Botchamania and thus everybody wins. 

Nice heel work from Rollins too, although Kane really should fuck off considering his unmasking-remasking-unmasking again since going corporate has been so retarded.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

_Sigh_


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Did Cole just confirm that Lesnar is going to be at next Monday's Raw?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Imagine if they give Reigns and Orton the Cell match instead of Ambrose and Rollins. :ti


*YOU'D STILL ENJOY IT, DAMNIT!* lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So this is now a full on Reigns/Rollins feud where Ambrose is not going to get revenge. This is what you'd expect...
> 
> They seriously have no idea what they have. Once again.



You know Ambrose is going to come back team with Reigns against Rollins and Orton.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Rollins vs Reigns Hell in a Cell in 2 months coming


Just may be Reigns vs Orton. I hope not, those two have no chemistry outside of Orton and his awesome powerslams.


First 2 hours were good, last hour was shit awful. Okay RAW really, Jericho vs Wyatt was the best part, and at least it wasn't the stuff we got the last two weeks.


JuxGiant said:


> Did Cole just confirm that Lesnar is going to be at next Monday's Raw?


Yes, it was confirmed shortly after the Cena/Heyman segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was fucking brutal


----------



## El Despiadado (Sep 8, 2014)

Was expecting Ambrose at the end there but hey :draper2

Typical average Raw tbh. Couple of moments that were alright but The Bella Twins/Jerry Springer segment were pretty shocking, and I'm a huge Bella Twins' mark.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

That made Rollin's beatdown on Ambrose look like child's play how?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good Raw besides the Jerry Springer stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can already tell this is heading toward a Survivor Series elimination 3 on 3 or 4 on 4 match. Either Triple H's team vs Reigns team or Orton's team vs Reigns team.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TODAY JUST ISN'T YOUR DAY!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This feud is shit without Ambrose. Reigns is so bad just let Zayn have his spot.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I know where this is leading.... 

Team Authority 
v 
Team Reigns at Survivor Series with yes you guessed it Reigns being Sole Survivor again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flashyelbow said:


> You know Ambrose is going to come back team with Reigns against Rollins and Orton.


And what happens in that, I wonder? Reigns gets the pin on Orton, and then Ambrose's part in the feud is just over and Reigns beats Rollins to death himself, and Ambrose is just back to working IC title level programs.

They're not smart enough to understand that Dean Ambrose is a bonafide main eventer. They never are. It always takes a miracle for them to have any faith in a real talent.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I can already tell this is heading toward a Survivor Series elimination 3 on 3 or 4 on 4 match. Either Triple H's team vs Reigns team or Orton's team vs Reigns team.


Triple H seriously needs to have a place in it. He can help deliver all this pretty easily, as for a lot of us are not buying it all that well.


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

shit ending was shit


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> You know Ambrose is going to come back team with Reigns against Rollins and Orton.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I wouldnt hate that. Would be good for Roman.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jaydash said:


> That made Rollin's beatdown on Ambrose look like child's play how?


Have to say it so when Reigns overcomes the odds to demolish all three he looks good... 

It's really a bad spot for the guy because he is one likeable dude in his interviews outside of kayfabe. But he's being put into Cena's women/children screaming while the main demographic is losing interest til it becomes toxic when he's made a superman and shoved in people's faces.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Batz said:


> Just may be Reigns vs Orton. I hope not, those two have no chemistry outside of Orton and his awesome powerslams.
> 
> 
> First 2 hours were good, last hour was shit awful. Okay RAW really, Jericho vs Wyatt was the best part, and at least it wasn't the stuff we got the last two weeks.
> ...


Jericho carrying Wyatt through a really good cage match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Really really solid RAW. Up until (and including the Bella segment), the show had no real filler and nearly every feud for NoC had decent segments. Dunno how many feel like that, but I liked the main event quite a bit, as well. Orton was fantastic.

What we needed, though, was Henry (and Big Show) and the continuation of the Bo/Swagger feud (I'm sure they will do that on Smackdown, but it needed a RAW segment). The Rose/Bunny vs Slater/O'Neill shit needs to die fast.

Enjoyed the show a great deal after two really mediocre RAWs. Hope they can keep it up, last Smackdown was really good, too.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, they are setting up a steel cage tag team /handicap match ... well they think it's a handicap match, cause Roman can get himself a partner. lol. In all seriousness, brutal, Rollins caterwauling in the background made everything seem more brutal, he's actually really fucking good at that btw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty good raw


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

This raw has been dog crap to be fair.

Its always better when Lesnar can be arsed to show up, so im looking forward to next weeks show.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Pretty good Raw besides the Jerry Springer stuff.


I'll take the Jerry Springer stuff all day vs the "be John Cena" shit I had to suffer through. Man...Fuck...that...guy...fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jarsy1 said:


> No Ambrose fpalm


Isn't he off filming a movie? I wouldn't expect him back until NoC


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just remember guys:


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh look heels stand tall and all of a sudden "GREAT RAW"


No it fucking wasn't. Stop being retarded.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

LOL-ins said:


> Oh look heels stand tall and all of a sudden "GREAT RAW"
> 
> 
> No it fucking wasn't. Stop being retarded.



That was a better RAW than last weeks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

third hour was in free fall, just dismally bad, they definately blew their load for the first 2 hours. And still didn't cover everything. 

TOO MUCH REPEAT !


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> Rollins is killing it at the moment this guy is the real deal


Even he is having a hard time dragging all this dead weight without Dean around to help.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome raw loved everything in it.

I did not saw the bella segment so raw for me was 8-9/10


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I disagree. I think its a considerable jump in quality
since the previous two weeks of raw. This one felt like some actual thought
and effort went into it.

A beyond decent raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no surprise the match of the night was the NXT match.


I wish that match got 15 mins and the main even got 10 less minutes.


Overall this Raw gets a B- the first two hours was great , where as the last hour was brutal.


----------



## Gary Bell (Feb 12, 2014)

Main event was a good match in witch roman did 3 moves.

The ending was pathetic tho Roman super hero comeback after Orton dominated fpalm

Then I expected a better beat down after promising more...:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> no surprise the match of the night was the NXT match.
> 
> 
> I wish that match got 15 mins and the main even got 10 less minutes.


The opener was much better.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw was quite good for 2 hours tonight, then the 3rd hour happened

But much better than the previous 2 weeks


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

bed time, this is way to shit. chow


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

how was the steel cage match was it better than Cena/Wyatt one at Extreme Rules?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

3 hours and fucking 20 minutes of tv time, and what got accomplished? The only thing worth a shit was the NXT guys stealing the show in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JY57 said:


> how was the steel cage match was it better than Cena/Wyatt one at Extreme Rules?


It would be hard pressed to not be better than that atrocity of a cage match... there was actually very little fuckery in comparison and it was decent enough. Nothing spectacular but it wasn't a buzz kill.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

How was the NXT tag match?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL-ins said:


> Oh look heels stand tall and all of a sudden "GREAT RAW"
> 
> 
> No it fucking wasn't. Stop being retarded.


So wait, do you think that if Ambrose showed up and cleaned house to end the show, the same people saying "good Raw" would be saying "Raw sucked"?

It was just a better show than the last two weeks. Not great, but definitely an upgrade.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Just remember guys:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

JY57 said:


> how was the steel cage match was it better than Cena/Wyatt one at Extreme Rules?


Yes. Good performance from both guys. Only match worth watching; NXT match is worthwhile as well though it's more of a showcase for Adrian Neville's ability.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> So wait, do you think that if Ambrose showed up and cleaned house to end the show, the same people saying "good Raw" would be saying "Raw sucked"?
> 
> It was just a better show than the last two weeks. Not great, but definitely an upgrade.


Giroux is better than Tavares. That is all.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bray looked better in one night than he looked in four months with Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JY57 said:


> how was the steel cage match was it better than Cena/Wyatt one at Extreme Rules?


Yeah. It nowhere even close to the perfection that was then Bryan cage match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Seth almost got impaled. That would have been bad. Very bad.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That would of punctured a kidney for sure. Hell it would of went all
the way through him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

JY57 said:


> how was the steel cage match was it better than Cena/Wyatt one at Extreme Rules?


Much much better. Solid psychology with good spots (Jericho wowed everyone!). Ending was awkward but it played off well.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Yeah. It nowhere even close to the perfection that was then Bryan cage match.


Bryan/Wyatt vs The Usos in the Steel Cage and The Aftermath in January u talking about?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> Seth almost got impaled. That would have been bad. Very bad.


Noticed that too... wonder if it was planned all along for the cage dive or if that was him being quick on his feet?


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Seth almost got impaled. That would have been bad. Very bad.


holy shit, that was close.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...W_Pre-sale_Password_for_WWE_Payback_2015.html



> - The dark main event after tonight's WWE RAW in Baltimore saw John Cena, Mark Henry and Big Show defeat Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Erick Rowan. The babyfaces hit their finishers and celebrated at ringside to end the show. A correspondent noted that many fans left before the match even began.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Seth almost got impaled. That would have been bad. Very bad.



I'm glad he didn't get impaled.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

JY57 said:


> A correspondent noted that many fans left before the match even began.


The point is they were sent home happy. :vince3


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

That feel when your developmental territory ran by your son in law is the best thing on your show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Dunn must have been vomiting uncontrollably after Vince told him that was airing tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...W_Pre-sale_Password_for_WWE_Payback_2015.html


Good. Fuck those three. fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm glad he didn't get impaled.


Is there a reason why there is a long ass blade on the bottom of the cage?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Seth almost got impaled. That would have been bad. Very bad.


Damn, I didn't notice that spike at first.

Would've been over for Rollins.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That's the first time I've seen a blade like that at the bottom of the cage. Was it a quick way to reinforce it and make sure no one flew through the cage wall or something?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Is there a reason why there is a long ass blade on the bottom of the cage?


There's a fixture right below the spikes. They're there to keep the cage steady and secure.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

DBCCD said:


> Giroux is better than Tavares. That is all.


I don't know where that came from, but you're fucking retarded if you think that.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

As terrifying as that was for Rollins, they stopped the cage right after he gets out of the way. It wouldn't have impaled him even if he hadn't moved.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DudeLove669 said:


> As terrifying as that was for Rollins, they stopped the cage right after he gets out of the way. It wouldn't have impaled him even if he hadn't moved.


Is that true? If so that's good to hear. Especially nice to hear that the cage is operated as such, because seriously that's stupid dangerous.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NXT guys on Raw? Holy shit that's awesome.

Hopefully more people will start tuning in for the awesomeness of NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the first time years that I regret not watching RAW.....


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...W_Pre-sale_Password_for_WWE_Payback_2015.html


Fucking shit. Can't they leave these guys alone for *one* night? Can Bray not be made to look like a chump for just one show?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's a dark match though. Faces always win the dark match and they're non canon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

skarvika said:


> Fucking shit. Can't they leave these guys alone for *one* night? Can Bray not be made to look like a chump for just one show?


I complain as much as the next guy especially about Bray Wyatt, but it's after the show. Whatever happens after the show means NOTHING. It's not a reflection of any standing in the company. The after shows are just...things that...happen. They just exist in their own universe that nobody sees except the local people in the arena that night and then they disappear in a puff of smoke. The only thing that matters is what happens when the cameras are rolling. He looked great tonight. He was in a perfect pro wrestling segment.

Of course he has nothing for the PPV from what we know, which is the problem he's faced with now, but there's nothing wrong with tonight.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I just think Bray deserves better than having to lose to The Goofballs every week. Doesn't matter to me if it's a dark match or not, those fans went home having originally seen Bray win his match...only to job out to those clowns yet again. Those fans will still go home remembering his loss, and I think that as far as they go, it does affect how credible they see Bray being.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt deserves better than to EVER lose, to be honest, but unfortunately that's unrealistic for anyone. A dark match is just SO irrelevant. It's not going to affect anybody's perception of him, and even if it does, it's only the people in the arena that saw it, nobody else, and by the time they come back, he's going to be judged on what he's done on Raw in the months prior, not this. And if the audience likes him, one loss that doesn't even count officially isn't going to make him less over.

Post show antics are the equivalent of a deleted scene in a movie. If his position in the company is going to be affected, it's going to happen ON screen, not off.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Season Premiere *"LIKES"*
+ Decent Cage Match between Jericho/Wyatt. Give Jericho props for jumping off the cage. What a savvy veteran. The finish makes sense as it didn't make Jericho look too bad.
+ Seth Rollins defeating Sheamus with distraction from Cesaro. 
+ AJ and Paige beating Natalya and Rosa Mendes. At least Rosa ate the pin.
+ Great promo from Heyman and Cena. Heyman busting out a rap. Lol...Cena was being Cena but Heyman really made this promo awesome.
+ Adrian Neville was impressive in the NXT Tag Team match. What a way to promote NXT on the WWE Network which you can subscribe for only $9.99.
+ Adam Rose defeating Titus O'Neil. I want to know the identity of the Bunny! 
+ Figured Orton/Reigns was going to have no finish. The match was okay but it was the ending that was cool with Rollins diving off the cage and the Authority standing tall over Reigns. 

*"DISLIKES"*
- I want to care for the Ziggler/Miz feud. But I don't know, their segment was weird. Damien Mizdow is still getting buried. To think that he was a former MitB winner.
-Facepalm to the Jerry Springer/Bella Twins segment. I really don't care for it. Acting was bad. Springer's bodyguard didn't do crap. Crowd didn't react. fpalm
-Goldust and Stardust beating Los Matadores. And still no reaction to this tag team.

Overall, decent show for a "season premiere." The WWE tried here.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I fell asleep on this RAW. But I imagined I didn't miss a thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty bad show, but still better than last few weeks.

Really enjoyed seeing NXT guys there! Can't wait for Takeover :mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I hate to say it but that Cena feud has borderline destroyed Wyatt. Ever since that horrific cage match I have no fucks to give. Yeah, the LMS was great and I was one of the few who enjoyed it but that doesn't change the fact that Wyatt is so lost right now. Working Jericho has done fuck all and you'd think they'd book him to go over a little stronger since Jericho is on his way out. I just don't have it in me to care about Bray much at all these days and that's pretty shameful considering how hot he was earlier this year. The match wasn't great and Bray looks no better before than after. 

:mark: for the NXT guys on Raw. That was awesome and the perfect way to promote Takeover. I'm more hype for it now than I was before and Neville got a great reception. It was the perfect showcase for him and I reckon he'll drop the title to Zayn and be the next call up. I do worry about his mic skills but maybe he'll be Hardy or Mysterio-esque and get over without them. 



Spoiler:  NXT













:trips5



Orton/Reigns was....OK I guess. I haven't seen their Summerslam match yet but I just hope and pray Trips/Reigns is off the cards. Do. Not. Fucking. Want. Reigns isn't ready yet and truthfully I just don't want to see this match lol. That's the truth of it. I'd much rather see Trips/Ambrose. That's a much more natural story from everything that has happened so far. 

Springer seg was GOAT. :lmao Trash TV at its finest. Fuck people hating, I thought it was funny and then Springer went and broke his leg or whatever. Segment of the year. 

Decent Raw. Really hype for Takeover but not caring very much about NOC right now. At least Bork is there next week. Cena/Heyman was fine but it's the same promo from Cena all the time and Heyman is reaching that territory for me too now. Don't really care about their NOC match so long as Brock retains I'll be happy.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

One of the best Raws in a while!!!

Highlights:

-Jerry Springer Segment with the Bella Twins. Let me tell you something... This segment was so awesome I had to record it and replay it several times. Sometimes even in slow-mo, to cherish every bit of its awesomness. The over the top acting/delivery by Brie & Nikki was excellent. It's one of those feuds where someone can get themselves lost into and forget that it isn't real. The best part was when they showed the clip of their mom talking. It was such a moving & emotional moment :clap :clap

-John Cena/Paul Heyman segment. Cena refusing to join the dark side and talking about never giving up was prety awesome in general

-The Baltimore Crowd: One of the best crowds this year. They were behind John Cena. Heyman tried to start a "Cena Sucks" chant but the crowd went silent..it failed, why? Because the WWE Universe loves John Cena and we don't him to ever change.  Thank You Baltimore! : :bow


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm watching RAW right now and if this Cena/Heyman promo has taught me anything, it's that any time Cena cuts a promo the unmistakable aroma of provolone cheese fills the air. 

Cena did great, though, that was an awesome segment.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Raw was decent, enjoyed the cage match and the NXT match, Heyman's promo was great aswell.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmao at Springer's expression as he got rolled/carried out. Maybe it's just me but it looks like he enjoyed having the Bellas roll all over him as he barely managed to resist smiling.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

It wasn't as good in my opinion as some of you guys are making out...

Certainly doesn't warrant the 5 stars the topic has been given! It's quite telling that most of the "it was a great raw" comments either directly state or allude to after, something along the lines of "compared to the last two couple of weeks". What happened to judging a show based on its merits? 

For me, the positive bits...

- Heyman's promo - the man is literally the best promo guy in the business, and he completely showed Cena up again, for the upteenth time...

- The Orton/Reigns match itself was pretty bogstandard and nothing too dissimilar to what they've put on before. But the actual end segment was terrific! So many good things to rave about [Kane looked great destroying Reigns, Rollins lived up to his image, Orton played the heel character as effectively as he always does, and Reigns looked a million dollars - took 3 top names to eventually put him down]

- Wyatt winning, hopefully will be the end of Jericho for another year


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

-Cesaro's beatdown to Sheamus... :banderas
_"FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!"_

-Heyman/Cena Promo was fantastic.

-NXT on RAW :mark:

-Also dat Superman Punch to Orton :zayn3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Huh? Why would they show Orton photos?


Showing Orton's shower pics would be a lot more interesting than watching him try to carry sandbag Reigns:dance


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> -Cesaro's beatdown to Sheamus... :banderas
> _"FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!"_
> 
> -Heyman/Cena Promo was fantastic.
> ...


I liked that buildup for the titlematch. It's more than we've seen so far from Sheamus this reign yet.

I loved that Heyman promo.. He always gets so hyped up himself about what he's saying... if only the rest of the roster would learn a thing or two from him. Cena was his usual self. I'm still convinced that Cena is just built up as a stronger opponent for Lesnar but won't walk out with the title.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Much better Raw than we've had in the last few weeks. 6/10


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

There goes Jerry Springer's push.:smokey2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally got done with Raw.

- Jericho/Wyatt was nothing special much like their other matches. Only memorable spot was the crossbody off the cage. Hopefully Orton attacking Jericho in the trainer's room is setting up for a one-on-one at NOC where we see a repeat of the events from 4 years ago.

- Heyman/Cena segment was good with excellent delivery, only thing is Cena's shtick fucking sucks and I want somebody to punch his lights out every time he goes on and on about "the kids" and his stupid "never give up" bullshit.

- Sheamus/Rollins was okay but the two should be capable of better in the future.

- NXT guys was fun to watch for the 3-4 minutes they got. That corkscrew splash is awesome.

- Orton/Reigns was whatever until the last couple of minutes when Orton started getting those nearfalls. Reigns having so much of the momentum sucks because all he can do is clotheslines. Enjoyed seeing him get the shit beat out of him post-match, though. Now please get Orton away from him and let him wrestle someone good.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That NXT match was a nice surprise.

Just watched the Springer segment...


Ahahaha fucking christ what a disaster segment :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Springer seg was GOAT. :lmao Trash TV at its finest. Fuck people hating, I thought it was funny and then Springer went and broke his leg or whatever.












(Y)


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey did anyone see the mini interview they did with Springer as he was being wheeled out? They posted it on wwe.com.
http://www.wwe.com/videos/jerry-springers-final-thought-wwecom-exclusive-sept-8-2014-26640811


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Rollins gif from top of the cage dive?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

So, is it something they know, it is shoving down stuff our throats. I lost count after the 511th time they mentioned it was the season premiere.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I just don't understand why the commentators always have to mention the rules to a steel Cage match over and over and over and over and over Again during the match. Firstly, Michael Cole claims you can win a steel Cage match by pinfall, submission or by escaping the Cage. Then John Bradshaw mentions the same fact, and finally Jerry Lawler does it also. Why mention it so many times?

What is it with the steel Cage? I mean, it should look awe-inspiring or look as you can't get in. Even the commentators claim the steel Cage has been disigned to keep competing wrestlers in and other out from interfering. Once the Cage was lowered at the end of the match between Orton and Reigns, the commentators were like: "Reigns has been locked inside with Orton", like noone could rescue either of them. But then mere seconds later Kane ENTERS THROUGH THE DOOR. I mean, what is the point of the Cage when it has a DOOR which is most of the time UNlocked?

The last thing for now. How much do you have to pay for the W.W.E. Network Network a month? I can't remember. Was it 7.95, 8.87 or how much? I am also unsure what I will be getting of Pay-Per-Views. Do I only get Night of Champions? What about Royal Rumble? I really can't remember, because the commentators haven't reminded me of it like a thousand times per second.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

thaang said:


> I just don't understand why the commentators always have to mention the rules to a steel Cage match over and over and over and over and over Again during the match. Firstly, Michael Cole claims you can win a steel Cage match by pinfall, submission or by escaping the Cage. Then John Bradshaw mentions the same fact, and finally Jerry Lawler does it also. Why mention it so many times?
> 
> What is it with the steel Cage? I mean, it should look awe-inspiring or look as you can't get in. Even the commentators claim the steel Cage has been disigned to keep competing wrestlers in and other out from interfering. Once the Cage was lowered at the end of the match between Orton and Reigns, the commentators were like: "Reigns has been locked inside with Orton", like noone could rescue either of them. But then mere seconds later Kane ENTERS THROUGH THE DOOR. I mean, what is the point of the Cage when it has a DOOR which is most of the time UNlocked?


Same with the "season premiere" scthick, even Randy Orton had to mention it was the fcking season premiere when he beat Jericho.

I know right, in 99% of all Cage matches today, there have been some interference. The Cage have lost it´s appeal. Also a great note, Heels are the only ones that seems to know how to enter the cage. Faces are to fcking dumb or something to figure it out.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

still trying to figure out what was so crazy about the beatdown on reigns at the end? orton said it would make what rollins did to ambrose on the cinder block look like "child's play". it was just a standard seen it a million times beatdown. talk about hyping up a big nothing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Just finished Raw now, pretty average again but a bit better then what it has been.

Jericho vs Wyatt was pretty meh, nothing awful was solid and the crossbody spot was pretty awesome, besides that not much to get excited about.

Heyman and Cena segment was awesome, thoroughly enjoyed it and could listen to Heyman speak all day, Cena is just so fucking cheesy and corny I actually despise him, everything has to refer back to being such a gentlemen and doing the "right thing" his whole thing is fucking so gay. But it was good from both men and cannot wait for next week! :mark:

Bella's segment was as bad as I expected, not much surprise there.

The NXT guys were fucking awesome, not gonna lie I've never really seen Neville but from that little cameo he showed last night he looks to have a fucking amazing moveset with some great physique, he could really be a star. Zayn was Zayn as usual though, really hope these 2 get the call up soon enough.

Reigns vs Orton was pretty average, the beat downs with the whole Authority are plain fucking boring right now but hopefully it all ties in with Ambrose's return.


----------



## SUPERMANPUNCH (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10

great show as always

amazing atmosphere, great segments and matches

these are good times


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

SUPERMANPUNCH said:


> 9/10
> 
> great show as always
> 
> ...


:nowords


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SUPERMANPUNCH said:


> 9/10
> 
> great show as always
> 
> ...


Well it is a subjective statement so 

kay

Better than the previous 2 weeks though I will give it that.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> What we needed, though, was Big Show.


I hope that's a joke...Raw in 2014 does not need the big show!


----------

